# ...Mi ha tradito......oppure no....



## Kabral (20 Agosto 2020)

Buongiorno a tutti
Chiunque voi siate...sono talmente nel panico e sconfortato che la prima cosa passata di mente è stato cercare una valvola di sfogo in rete in modo da trovare consigli (o forse un appoggio morale). Purtroppo non ho possibilità di raccontare quanto dirò a conoscenti, amici persone a me care....perchè...me ne vergogno e soprattutto non voglio ledere l'immagine della persona interessata poichè non ho ancora certezza sull'argomento.

Bando al ciance come si suol dire.. vi espongo quanto successo.
Sono sposato, ho 42 anni e due figli bellissimi.. durante il periodo estivo siamo abituati a raggiungere un paese montano distante un ora dalla nostra Città.....grigliate tra amici, bevute in compagnia.....molto di questi nostri amici sono del posto e quindi abituati a certe battute e ad alzare veramente molto il gomito.

Questo Ferragosto (come ogni anno) abbiamo organizzato il pranzo di rito e dopo la consueta grigliata, e dopo aver finito di pranzare, il tasso alcoolemico era assai elevato e anche mia moglie  era abbastanza allegra ma non ho dato peso a questo, anzi, ero contento si divertisse. Sta di fatto che in questo gruppo di persone vè un uomo del posto (veramente brutto...e no lo dico per gelosia, credetemi) con cui mio moglie va d'accordo....ma che comunque a me ha sempre dato un po fastidio, anche in anni passati e questo mia moglie lo sa, perchè quando ci si vede e si brinda assieme tende sempre ad avvicinarsi a mia moglie e lei approva con divertimento; ....faccio un esempio sciocco....durante questo ferragosto mentre tutti ballavamo la musica mandata da un nostro DJ amico, li ho visti seduti vicini che parlavano divertiti .....ma anche in quel caso ho lasciato andare senza preoccuparmi troppo.

Stringo e vado al sintetico.

Una volta arrivato l'imbrunire siamo abituati a raggiungere il centro del paese dove inizia la festa serale, quindi abbiamo continuato la giornata di festa, fino a quando molti di noi hanno deciso di ritirarsi a casa (noi in albergo) io e la mia famiglia ci siamo recati in camera e una volta messo a letto i bambini ho deciso di coricarmi anche  io e in quel momento mia moglie mi accenna che avrebbe raggiunto le persone rimaste alla festa (tra cui l'uomo di cui parlavo prima)...anche qui gli ho detto di andare senza problemi che sarei stato io a casa coi bambini.

MORALE
Il mattino seguente mi sveglio e mi dirigo a svegliare mia moglie quando mi accorgo che nelle lenzuola ci sono diverse foglie e sterpaglie ...come se fosse stata sdraiata da qualche parte ..... in un campo...e cosi ho chiesto spiegazioni a mia moglie che mi espone esattamente quanto pensato da me...dice che  si era sdraiata nel giardino dell'albergo perche "molto allegra" .....(apro una parentesi.. questo albergo è di una coppia di nostri amici originari del posto, trasferiti in città per ovvi motivi lavorativi....ci hanno invitato e fatto conoscere questo paese di montagna e probabilmente, qualora sapessero dell'accaduto, toglierebbero il saluto a mia moglie)....ho proseguito chiedendo a mia moglie come era terminata la serata e lei con disinvoltura mi ha risposto che erano rimasti LUI e LEI e lui si è offerto di accompagnarla in albergo (distante 200 metri dal luogo della festa)....io ho subito avuto molte perplessità in merito anche perche tornati a casa il pomeriggio abbiamo tirato fuori i panni sporchi e posso confermare con fermezza che tra tutti gli indumenti che indossava anche la canotta da sottomaglia aveva foglie attaccate ....voglio dire...io non sono un pozzo di scienza ma per permettere a qualche foglia di attaccarsi alla canotta da sottopelle significa che la maglia la devi togliere....

Ieri ho parlato con mia moglie ma lei continua a negare, sapendo il mio stato d'animo non ha comunque mai provato ad avvicinarsi a me per rassicurarmi, quando mi spiega la vicenda le versioni sono incongrue ... insomma ci sono tutti i presupposti per un tradimento...considerando poi lo stato ALTICCIO dei soggetti non ci vuole nulla che sia successo il fattaccio....DIMENTICAVO, dopo averle parlato (ieri) la sera ha avuto la brillante idea di venire in soggiorno mentre ero coi figli chiedendo a tutti se questo fine settimana volevamo tornare su in montagna...

Aiutatemi, devo capire...e non so come capire....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Agosto 2020)

Ciaooo ben approdato qua ..
Alla prossima grigliata tra amici vengo anch'io!!!!alcool musica e amici!!!che si vuole di più
Scherzi a parte.....
Se il tasso alcolemico era così alto da come lo descrivi sicuramente non è successo nulla....dopo un tot di alcool....non sei in grado di trombare....
Magari ci avranno provato...ma saranno finiti sul terreno a gattonare non a trombare come 2 ricci....a meno che il montanaro non sia veramente avvezzo al consumo smisurato di alcool....
Da uomo dovresti sapere
che ...l amichetto troppo bevuto non si alza....
Cmq dubito fortemente in una confessione di tua moglie...
Ti resterà il dubbio....
Ma se non ti fornisce altri motivi di preoccupazione....cerca di lasciarti alle spalle il tutto


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2020)

Kabral ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> Chiunque voi siate...sono talmente nel panico e sconfortato che la prima cosa passata di mente è stato cercare una valvola di sfogo in rete in modo da trovare consigli (o forse un appoggio morale). Purtroppo non ho possibilità di raccontare quanto dirò a conoscenti, amici persone a me care....perchè...me ne vergogno e soprattutto non voglio ledere l'immagine della persona interessata poichè non ho ancora certezza sull'argomento.
> 
> Bando al ciance come si suol dire.. vi espongo quanto successo.
> ...


Ma avevate le mascherine?


----------



## Lostris (20 Agosto 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ciaooo ben approdato qua ..
> Alla prossima grigliata tra amici vengo anch'io!!!!alcool musica e amici!!!che si vuole di più
> Scherzi a parte.....
> Se il tasso alcolemico era così alto da come lo descrivi sicuramente non è successo nulla....dopo un tot di alcool....non sei in grado di trombare....
> ...


Non la metterei sul piano “scientifico“.

C’è chi da ubriaco non ha nessunissimo problema a trombare, come c’è chi i problemi li ha anche da sobrio.
Per dire.

Capisco il fastidio di lui.. e Anche secondo me il dubbio resterà , lo potrà scoprire forse solo stando molto attento d’ora in poi se nota qualche cambiamento in lei e tenendo gli occhi aperti.

Solo che non gliela meni troppo, perché prove non ne ha, rischia di diventare pesante.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non la metterei sul piano “scientifico“.
> 
> C’è chi da ubriaco non ha nessunissimo problema a trombare, come c’è chi i problemi li ha anche da sobrio.
> Per dire.
> ...


Poi ognuno di noi è diverso.
Io sarei più incazzata per altre cose, come il mollarmi con i bambini per “andarsi a divertire” o per il trovare divertente ubriacarsi, prima ancora di domandarmi o sapere cosa ha potuto fare con la scusa dell’alcol.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi ognuno di noi è diverso.
> Io sarei più incazzata per altre cose, come il mollarmi con i bambini per “andarsi a divertire” o per il trovare divertente ubriacarsi, prima ancora di domandarmi o sapere cosa ha potuto fare con la scusa dell’alcol.


Beh quindi se uno ti fa le corna da sobrio è più scusabile che se te le avesse fatte da ubriaco perso?


----------



## oriente70 (20 Agosto 2020)

Kabral ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> Chiunque voi siate...sono talmente nel panico e sconfortato che la prima cosa passata di mente è stato cercare una valvola di sfogo in rete in modo da trovare consigli (o forse un appoggio morale). Purtroppo non ho possibilità di raccontare quanto dirò a conoscenti, amici persone a me care....perchè...me ne vergogno e soprattutto non voglio ledere l'immagine della persona interessata poichè non ho ancora certezza sull'argomento.
> 
> Bando al ciance come si suol dire.. vi espongo quanto successo.
> ...


Per capire , fai finta di nulla e torna in montagna . 
Occhi aperti.


----------



## Kabral (20 Agosto 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ciaooo ben approdato qua ..
> Alla prossima grigliata tra amici vengo anch'io!!!!alcool musica e amici!!!che si vuole di più
> Scherzi a parte.....
> Se il tasso alcolemico era così alto da come lo descrivi sicuramente non è successo nulla....dopo un tot di alcool....non sei in grado di trombare....
> ...


Grazie del benvenuto
Si per essere c'è da divertirsi

Il tasso alcolemico lascia il tempo che trova, nel senso, a me che abbiano scopato oppure si sono strusciati fa poca differenza...non la deve fare....sono arrivato appunto alla conclusione che lei non si confiderà mai....e questo mi fa altamente incazzare....


----------



## Kabral (20 Agosto 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per capire , fai finta di nulla e torna in montagna .
> Occhi aperti.


Già proposto
Sono certo che ci sarà ancora occasione...


----------



## Kabral (20 Agosto 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non la metterei sul piano “scientifico“.
> 
> C’è chi da ubriaco non ha nessunissimo problema a trombare, come c’è chi i problemi li ha anche da sobrio.
> Per dire.
> ...


Esattamente
Infatti come apre il discorso si incazza ...non ho prove sul fatto a meno di una sua confessione.


----------



## Lostris (20 Agosto 2020)

Kabral ha detto:


> Esattamente
> Infatti come apre il discorso si incazza ...non ho prove sul fatto a meno di una sua confessione.


Che non avverrà mai, a meno che non sia scema.

Quindi non ti resta che guardare (Attentamente) avanti.


----------



## patroclo (20 Agosto 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Che non avverrà mai, a meno che non sia scema.
> 
> Quindi non ti resta che guardare (Attentamente) avanti.


quoto..... e se entri nel loop paranoia va a finire che te le mette davvero, giusto per togliersi lo sfizio di darti ragione


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh quindi se uno ti fa le corna da sobrio è più scusabile che se te le avesse fatte da ubriaco perso?


Non scuso nulla.
Già io fatto che si ubriachi me lo fa scadere, indipendentemente dal fatto che poi tradisca.


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2020)

Kabral ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> Chiunque voi siate...sono talmente nel panico e sconfortato che la prima cosa passata di mente è stato cercare una valvola di sfogo in rete in modo da trovare consigli (o forse un appoggio morale). Purtroppo non ho possibilità di raccontare quanto dirò a conoscenti, amici persone a me care....perchè...me ne vergogno e soprattutto non voglio ledere l'immagine della persona interessata poichè non ho ancora certezza sull'argomento.
> 
> Bando al ciance come si suol dire.. vi espongo quanto successo.
> ...


...e che vuoi capire?

se tua moglie è una zoccola, non sarà certo lei a venirtelo a dire.    se ti rotoli in un prato, che foglie ed erba ti si infilino ovunque non è strano.    che si sia rotolata nel prato per trombare o perchè era mbriaga torsa ed è caduta come un salame, non lo saprai mai.

al limite puoi appoggiare la richiesta di tornare in montagna e provare a scrutare meglio la situazione


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2020)

Kabral ha detto:


> Esattamente
> Infatti come apre il discorso si incazza ...non ho prove sul fatto a meno di una sua confessione.


Metti che il tipo abbia confuso la sua sconsiderata vicinanza senza mascherina per una dichiarazione di disponibilità, inesistente, e ci abbia provato, pensi che lei lo racconterebbe a qualcuno, creando problemi a tutta la compagnia di amici?


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (20 Agosto 2020)

Io cercherei di tornare in montagna il prima possibile e di alzare tutte le antenne possibili, le mie e quelle di altri. Nel senso che starei attenta a tutto, osserverei anche il comportamento intorno a voi; se il paese è piccolo la gente mormora di sicuro (dopo "al cuore non si comanda" si sentiva la mancanza di un'altra banalità  ); non aspettarti che lei confessi nulla, fà finta di niente ma tieni gli occhi aperti di brutto. Se c'è qualcosa da scoprire la scoprirai, ma non allertarla, falla stare tranquilla in modo da farle fare qualche passo falso


----------



## farmer (20 Agosto 2020)

Accaduto a me tanti anni fa  non ho mai saputo la verità, comunque ripensandoci dopo avrei potuto forzare la cosa per capire cosa stava accadendo alle mie spalle, a me è successo con la complicità di una coppia amica nostra e del tipo, chiamavano mia moglie con una scusa, sapendo che lavoravo, e guarda caso arrivava lui. Ripeto, se tornassi indietro forzerei la cosa per capire cosa succede, se al tipo gli è andata bene una volta al 100%  vuole riprovarci, fai lo gnorri per questo periodo facendo finta di esserti dimenticato della cosa, ma nel frattempo raddrizza le antenne......o le corna


----------



## alberto15 (20 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Accaduto a me tanti anni fa  non ho mai saputo la verità, comunque ripensandoci dopo avrei potuto forzare la cosa per capire cosa stava accadendo alle mie spalle, a me è successo con la complicità di una coppia amica nostra e del tipo, chiamavano mia moglie con una scusa, sapendo che lavoravo, e guarda caso arrivava lui. Ripeto, se tornassi indietro forzerei la cosa per capire cosa succede, se al tipo gli è andata bene una volta al 100%  vuole riprovarci, fai lo gnorri per questo periodo facendo finta di esserti dimenticato della cosa, ma nel frattempo raddrizza le antenne......o le corna


Cioe' fammi capire : loro (i tuoi amici )chiamavano tua moglie sapendo (loro ) che lavoravi.  . E guarda caso arrivava "lui". Che ovviamente era il tuo amico complice, giusto? Tua moglie invece non sapeva che eri al lavoro, ovviamente , aveva bisogno che i tuoi amici complici la informassero, giusto? Sagace questa cosa!! o era  l'amico di entrambi? E ad avvisarlo era tua moglie avvisata dagli amici che l'avvisavano che tu eri al lavoro. Lei non lo sapeva per fatti suoi.....Geniale!!


----------



## farmer (21 Agosto 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Cioe' fammi capire : loro (i tuoi amici )chiamavano tua moglie sapendo (loro ) che lavoravi.  . E guarda caso arrivava "lui". Che ovviamente era il tuo amico complice, giusto? Tua moglie invece non sapeva che eri al lavoro, ovviamente , aveva bisogno che i tuoi amici complici la informassero, giusto? Sagace questa cosa!! o era  l'amico di entrambi? E ad avvisarlo era tua moglie avvisata dagli amici che l'avvisavano che tu eri al lavoro. Lei non lo sapeva per fatti suoi.....Geniale!!


Forse mi sono spiegato male, vent'anni fa giravo con una compagnia, lì c'era un tizio di cui mia moglie si era un po' persa, la ragazza di una coppia chiamava mia moglie per uscire a bere qualcosa o cose del genere e guarda caso capitava lì, sempre per caso ,sempre il tipo in questione,loro sapevano che io lavoravo e non potevo uscire.sì, mia moglie ci stava alla cosa per questo non so fino a dove si è spinta.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Forse mi sono spiegato male, vent'anni fa giravo con una compagnia, lì c'era un tizio di cui mia moglie si era un po' persa, la ragazza di una coppia chiamava mia moglie per uscire a bere qualcosa o cose del genere e guarda caso capitava lì, sempre per caso ,sempre il tipo in questione,loro sapevano che io lavoravo e non potevo uscire.sì, mia moglie ci stava alla cosa per questo non so fino a dove si è spinta.


Ma dopo vent’anni ancora ci pensi?


----------



## farmer (21 Agosto 2020)

Ti dirò, si ci penso, non è molto viva in me la cosa, ma ci penso. L'ho rievocata solo perché simile a all'avventura del nostro amico, e se tornassi indietro sicuramente vorrei capire di più e l'unico modo, secondo me, è far finta di niente, lasciar fare, ma nel frattempo tenere bene gli occhi aperti, se c'è  qualcosa fra i due amanti sicuramente la frequentazione continua


----------



## valentina.65 (21 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Ti dirò, si ci penso, non è molto viva in me la cosa, ma ci penso. L'ho rievocata solo perché simile a all'avventura del nostro amico, e se tornassi indietro sicuramente vorrei capire di più e l'unico modo, secondo me, è far finta di niente, lasciar fare, ma nel frattempo tenere bene gli occhi aperti, se c'è  qualcosa fra i due amanti sicuramente la frequentazione continua


ti ammiro perchè non so se io sarei riuscita a vivere con questo dubbio per 20 anni


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Ti dirò, si ci penso, non è molto viva in me la cosa, ma ci penso. L'ho rievocata solo perché simile a all'avventura del nostro amico, e se tornassi indietro sicuramente vorrei capire di più e l'unico modo, secondo me, è far finta di niente, lasciar fare, ma nel frattempo tenere bene gli occhi aperti, se c'è  qualcosa fra i due amanti sicuramente la frequentazione continua


Ma ora vorresti saperlo?


----------



## Sullivan (21 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ora vorresti saperlo?


Secondo me questo è sempre il dilemma. In entrambi i casi (sapere o avere il dubbio) la cosa ti distrugge. Io ho saputo e, anche se solo da quasi un anno, la mia vita è un inferno. Spesso guardo mia moglie e per quanto mi sia vicina adesso non posso evitare di pensarla con l'altro. È un male assurdo che ti logora la mente


----------



## farmer (21 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ora vorresti saperlo?


Avrei voluto sapere la verità già allora, ma ti dirò anche adesso vorrei saperlo, anche se penso che ormai non mi muoverebbe più di tanto. Allora mi ero accorto di quanto accadeva e ci stavo attento, oltre a parlarne con lei, la quale, ovviamente, negava ogni cosa. Purtroppo in quel periodo avevo fatto dei grossi investimenti in azienda ed ero preso quasi a tempo pieno


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2020)

Sullivan ha detto:


> Secondo me questo è sempre il dilemma. In entrambi i casi (sapere o avere il dubbio) la cosa ti distrugge. Io ho saputo e, anche se solo da quasi un anno, la mia vita è un inferno. Spesso guardo mia moglie e per quanto mi sia vicina adesso non posso evitare di pensarla con l'altro. È un male assurdo che ti logora la mente


Un anno...non venti


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Avrei voluto sapere la verità già allora, ma ti dirò anche adesso vorrei saperlo, anche se penso che ormai non mi muoverebbe più di tanto. Allora mi ero accorto di quanto accadeva e ci stavo attento, oltre a parlarne con lei, la quale, ovviamente, negava ogni cosa. Purtroppo in quel periodo avevo fatto dei grossi investimenti in azienda ed ero preso quasi a tempo pieno


Sono passati vent’anni. Come sono stati?


----------



## Skorpio (21 Agosto 2020)

Kabral ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> Chiunque voi siate...sono talmente nel panico e sconfortato che la prima cosa passata di mente è stato cercare una valvola di sfogo in rete in modo da trovare consigli (o forse un appoggio morale). Purtroppo non ho possibilità di raccontare quanto dirò a conoscenti, amici persone a me care....perchè...me ne vergogno e soprattutto non voglio ledere l'immagine della persona interessata poichè non ho ancora certezza sull'argomento.
> 
> Bando al ciance come si suol dire.. vi espongo quanto successo.
> ...


Secondo me se non ti ha avvicinato e fatto tutti i soliti discorsi rassicuranti con tante coccole, puoi stare tranquillo 

Diverso sarebbe stato se avesse avuto un atteggiamento rassicurante e accudente, sintomo quasi inequivocabile di una coscienza sporca 

Come dice il famoso proverbio 
Excusatio non petita...


----------



## Martes (21 Agosto 2020)

Kabral ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> Chiunque voi siate...sono talmente nel panico e sconfortato che la prima cosa passata di mente è stato cercare una valvola di sfogo in rete in modo da trovare consigli (o forse un appoggio morale). Purtroppo non ho possibilità di raccontare quanto dirò a conoscenti, amici persone a me care....perchè...me ne vergogno e soprattutto non voglio ledere l'immagine della persona interessata poichè non ho ancora certezza sull'argomento.
> 
> Bando al ciance come si suol dire.. vi espongo quanto successo.
> ...


Benvenuto. 
Scusami per l'intervento probabilmente scemo, ma la cosa che mi interessa più di tutte è perché, nel raccontare la storia, tu abbia sentito il bisogno di sottolineare che questo tuo forse possibile rivale sia *veramente brutto*. Non ti sto prendendo in giro, mi interessa veramente


----------



## Rosarose (21 Agosto 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> Scusami per l'intervento probabilmente scemo, ma la cosa che mi interessa più di tutte è perché, nel raccontare la storia, tu abbia sentito il bisogno di sottolineare che questo tuo forse possibile rivale sia *veramente brutto*. Non ti sto prendendo in giro, mi interessa veramente


Perché incosciamente spera che la bruttezza, sia stata un deterrente per il tradimento! Ma si sa le donne hanno un concetto molto più ampio di bellezza di quello degli uomini...magari per lei è un'uomo dai caratteri somatici forti e affascinanti


----------



## Martes (21 Agosto 2020)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Perché incosciamente spera che la bruttezza, sia stata un deterrente per il tradimento! Ma si sa le donne hanno un concetto molto più ampio di bellezza di quello degli uomini...magari per lei è un'uomo dai caratteri somatici forti e affascinanti


Anch'io avevo ipotizzato una cosa simile (senza addentrarmi in questioni di genere, perché vedo il discorso come molto più individuale che altro), ma mi piacerebbe sentire la risposta del diretto interessato


----------



## valentina.65 (21 Agosto 2020)

Sono stata criticata per aver detto la verità, probabilmente mentendo avremmo questo


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Sono stata criticata per aver detto la verità, probabilmente mentendo avremmo questo


Non si capisce


----------



## farmer (21 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono passati vent’anni. Come sono stati?


Be,' i primi tempi i dubbi e tutta la situazione mi angosciava molto, pensavo e ripensavo a ciò che era successo e cercavo di capire se mi era sfuggito qualcosa, qualche momento, se potevo agire diversamente.a quel tempo avevo dei grossi impegni con il lavoro, avevo fatto grossi investimenti che non mi permettevano distrazioni, mi ero sconfortato e,per un breve periodo, iniziai a bere, è stato un periodo brutto. Poi, per motivi extra, ci allontanammo da quel gruppo e piano piano ci siamo ripresi i nostri spazi, con mia moglie ne ho parlato, ma nega e cambia discorso, con il tempo sono arrivati i figli e  ci pensi sempre meno, come detto ora anche se sapessi la più brutta verità, non ne farei un dramma, vorrei sapere, quello sì. Una cosa è certa, ripensando ai momenti peggiori di quel periodo, con il senno di poi non so se sarei rimasto, sono stato umiliato e questo è la cosa che faccio fatica a perdonare. Di quella compagnia, quasi tutti si sono separati, il tizio si è sposato, sua moglie lavorava in un bar, una sera insospettito è arrivato lì dopo chiusura e l'ha trovata in macchina che scopava con un altro.........il karma?


----------



## farmer (21 Agosto 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Sono stata criticata per aver detto la verità, probabilmente mentendo avremmo questo


Mia moglie ha sempre negato che fosse successo qualcosa fra loro, forse è quella la verità, ma quando gli dicevo, e tutt'ora glielo dico, che si era presa un'imbarcata per il tipo, continua a negare e quello è falso, perché l'imbarcata l'aveva presa e non era difficile vederlo, si comportava come un'addolescente  anche in mia presenza


----------



## farmer (21 Agosto 2020)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Perché incosciamente spera che la bruttezza, sia stata un deterrente per il tradimento! Ma si sa le donne hanno un concetto molto più ampio di bellezza di quello degli uomini...magari per lei è un'uomo dai caratteri somatici forti e affascinanti


Mia moglie non lo ha trovato brutto, ma molto stronzo


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Be,' i primi tempi i dubbi e tutta la situazione mi angosciava molto, pensavo e ripensavo a ciò che era successo e cercavo di capire se mi era sfuggito qualcosa, qualche momento, se potevo agire diversamente.a quel tempo avevo dei grossi impegni con il lavoro, avevo fatto grossi investimenti che non mi permettevano distrazioni, mi ero sconfortato e,per un breve periodo, iniziai a bere, è stato un periodo brutto. Poi, per motivi extra, ci allontanammo da quel gruppo e piano piano ci siamo ripresi i nostri spazi, con mia moglie ne ho parlato, ma nega e cambia discorso, con il tempo sono arrivati i figli e  ci pensi sempre meno, come detto ora anche se sapessi la più brutta verità, non ne farei un dramma, vorrei sapere, quello sì. Una cosa è certa, ripensando ai momenti peggiori di quel periodo, con il senno di poi non so se sarei rimasto, sono stato umiliato e questo è la cosa che faccio fatica a perdonare. Di quella compagnia, quasi tutti si sono separati, il tizio si è sposato, sua moglie lavorava in un bar, una sera insospettito è arrivato lì dopo chiusura e l'ha trovata in macchina che scopava con un altro.........il karma?


Però io chiedevo come sono stati i vent’anni di matrimonio (gli impegni lavorativi li abbiamo tutti) non come e quando hai pensato a quell’episodio. 
Se siete stati bene, cosa te ne frega di una infatuazione di vent’anni fa?


----------



## Frithurik (21 Agosto 2020)

Kabral ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> Chiunque voi siate...sono talmente nel panico e sconfortato che la prima cosa passata di mente è stato cercare una valvola di sfogo in rete in modo da trovare consigli (o forse un appoggio morale). Purtroppo non ho possibilità di raccontare quanto dirò a conoscenti, amici persone a me care....perchè...me ne vergogno e soprattutto non voglio ledere l'immagine della persona interessata poichè non ho ancora certezza sull'argomento.
> 
> Bando al ciance come si suol dire.. vi espongo quanto successo.
> ...


----------



## farmer (21 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però io chiedevo come sono stati i vent’anni di matrimonio (gli impegni lavorativi li abbiamo tutti) non come e quando hai pensato a quell’episodio.
> Se siete stati bene, cosa te ne frega di una infatuazione di vent’anni fa?


Si,come ti ho detto poi sono arrivati i figli e si è vissuto per loro anche, i primi anni sono scivolati via, non c'era un grande amore, dopo i figli le cose sono cambiate ci siamo riscoperti ci siamo impegnati molto per la famiglia e in fondo ci vogliamo bene, diciamo che siamo una famiglia normale, lei dopo di allora non ha più avuto grilli per la testa ed è tutta lavoro e famiglia


----------



## Vera (21 Agosto 2020)

Kabral ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> Chiunque voi siate...sono talmente nel panico e sconfortato che la prima cosa passata di mente è stato cercare una valvola di sfogo in rete in modo da trovare consigli (o forse un appoggio morale). Purtroppo non ho possibilità di raccontare quanto dirò a conoscenti, amici persone a me care....perchè...me ne vergogno e soprattutto non voglio ledere l'immagine della persona interessata poichè non ho ancora certezza sull'argomento.
> 
> Bando al ciance come si suol dire.. vi espongo quanto successo.
> ...


La cosa che ti da fastidio è che lei trovi piacevole passere del tempo a chiacchierare e ridere con lui che è molto più brutto di te. Com'è possibile??!!


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Si,come ti ho detto poi sono arrivati i figli e si è vissuto per loro anche, i primi anni sono scivolati via, *non c'era un grande amore,* dopo i figli le cose sono cambiate ci siamo riscoperti ci siamo impegnati molto per la famiglia e in fondo ci vogliamo bene, diciamo che siamo una famiglia normale, lei dopo di allora non ha più avuto grilli per la testa ed è tutta lavoro e famiglia


Se hai voglia, mi spieghi come si estrinsecherebbe un grande amore?


----------



## ionio36 (21 Agosto 2020)

20 anni di vita non vissuta appieno.


----------



## ionio36 (21 Agosto 2020)

Inoltre se parli di bellezza o bruttezza, mi sembra di sentire un adolescente. Poi chi ti dice,che non sia lui più bello e magari anche più simpatico,agli occhi di tua moglie!


----------



## farmer (22 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se hai voglia, mi spieghi come si estrinsecherebbe un grande amore?


I primi anni dopo di quei fatti sono passati senza quella grande passione che c'era prima, forse secondo me c'era ancora qualcosa di sospeso, anche se lei ha sempre giurato amore nei miei confronti. Subito dopo sono arrivati i figli e da lì è cambiato tutto, ci abbiamo messo tutto nella famiglia e secondo me ci siamo ritrovati.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> I primi anni dopo di quei fatti sono passati senza quella grande passione che c'era prima, forse secondo me c'era ancora qualcosa di sospeso, anche se lei ha sempre giurato amore nei miei confronti. Subito dopo sono arrivati i figli e da lì è cambiato tutto, ci abbiamo messo tutto nella famiglia e secondo me ci siamo ritrovati.


Però tu non dimentichi. 
I figli sono arrivati dopo, perché sei rimasto se non ti sentivi sicuro.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> I primi anni dopo di quei fatti sono passati senza quella *grande passione* che c'era prima, forse secondo me c'era ancora qualcosa di sospeso, anche se lei ha sempre giurato amore nei miei confronti. Subito dopo sono arrivati i figli e da lì è cambiato tutto, ci abbiamo messo tutto nella famiglia e secondo me ci siamo ritrovati.


Capito. 
Ma siamo d’accordo tutti?


----------



## farmer (22 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Però tu non dimentichi.
> I figli sono arrivati dopo, perché sei rimasto se non ti sentivi sicuro.


È la domanda che mi sono fatto e a cui non so rispondere


----------



## farmer (22 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capito.
> Ma siamo d’accordo tutti?


Penso di si, ormai abbiamo superato i cinquanta, io abbondantemente, la passione e la complicità di un tempo non c'è più, mi sembra fisiologico. Ma la scelta o la volontà di rimanere insieme è reciproca e negli ultimi anni mai messa in discussione. Quel periodo è stato una parentesi transitoria, deprecabile, brutta, ma ormai passata, certo, ogni tanto mi torna in mente, ci penso, rifletto se ho agito bene o se avrei dovuto fare diversamente, ma è nascosto in un angolo della mia mente, forse sono gli anni passati forse le cose sono cambiate, ma non mi fa più il male di un tempo. Ho piacere di avere parlato di questa cosa non l'ho mai fatto con nessuno, vergogna forse? Le tue domande mi hanno aperto un po' la mente e mi sono sfogato di qualcosa che mi tenevo dentro..grazie........ma il nostro amico sarà tornato in montagna? Chissà


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> È la domanda che mi sono fatto e a cui non so rispondere


Lo sai , tutti sappiamo il perché, facciamo solo fatica ad ammetterlo a noi stessi. 
Si accettano situazioni, soprattutto quando si teme di non avere altre occasioni


----------



## farmer (22 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lo sai , tutti sappiamo il perché, facciamo solo fatica ad ammetterlo a noi stessi.
> Si accettano situazioni, soprattutto quando si teme di non avere altre occasioni


 No non è per quel motivo, occasioni ce ne sono sempre, specialmente vent'anni fa. Forse perché non volevo buttare tutto all'aria, volevo provarci di nuovo, poi lei negava tutto e giurava amore, che peraltro poi non ha mai dimostrato il contrario.


----------



## farmer (22 Agosto 2020)

E comunque, quando ci penso mi chiedo 'e se me ne fossi andato" avrei fatto la cosa giusta? Sono domande che rimangono lì, nella confusione dei pensieri di quel periodo


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> E comunque, quando ci penso mi chiedo 'e se me ne fossi andato" avrei fatto la cosa giusta? Sono domande che rimangono lì, nella confusione dei pensieri di quel periodo


Sai che a volte si cerca di trovare qualcosa che possa “punirci” perché sentiamo di aver mancato, magari per lavoro?
È noto che i traditori a volte diventino irragionevolmente gelosi.


----------



## Rosarose (22 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Penso di si, ormai abbiamo superato i cinquanta, io abbondantemente, la passione e la complicità di un tempo non c'è più, mi sembra fisiologico. Ma la scelta o la volontà di rimanere insieme è reciproca e negli ultimi anni mai messa in discussione. Quel periodo è stato una parentesi transitoria, deprecabile, brutta, ma ormai passata, certo, ogni tanto mi torna in mente, ci penso, rifletto se ho agito bene o se avrei dovuto fare diversamente, ma è nascosto in un angolo della mia mente, forse sono gli anni passati forse le cose sono cambiate, ma non mi fa più il male di un tempo. Ho piacere di avere parlato di questa cosa non l'ho mai fatto con nessuno, vergogna forse? Le tue domande mi hanno aperto un po' la mente e mi sono sfogato di qualcosa che mi tenevo dentro..grazie........ma il nostro amico sarà tornato in montagna? Chissà


La tua storia è davvero singolare, se tu avessi dimenticato realmente non avresti sentito la necessità di parlarne, riuscire a stare 20 anni, con questo tarlo e nonostante tutto portare avanti la baracca, non è da tutti!! Ma tu ritieni che la vistra vita coniugale sia stata influenzata in qualche modo da questo dubbio?


----------



## farmer (23 Agosto 2020)

Rosarose ha detto:


> La tua storia è davvero singolare, se tu avessi dimenticato realmente non avresti sentito la necessità di parlarne, riuscire a stare 20 anni, con questo tarlo e nonostante tutto portare avanti la baracca, non è da tutti!! Ma tu ritieni che la vistra vita coniugale sia stata influenzata in qualche modo da questo dubbio?


I primi tempi, quando siamo tornati noi, il dubbio era forte e durante qualche grossa litigata usciva, poi piano piano si è andati avanti. Una cosa che non ho detto, quando la cosa è finita non siamo più usciti molto, si stava a casa si è ricominciato ad uscire da soli e forse anche questo ha contribuito a riunirci. Come dici tu, parlarne dopo vent'anni significa che non è dimenticato, e infatti non lo è, solo che dopo tanto tempo è messo in un angolo, poi la vita familiare, gli impegni di lavoro, la quotidianità fanno in modo che anche quei fatti passino oltre. Certo è che mi ha fatto bene parlarne.


----------



## farmer (23 Agosto 2020)

Quando penso a quei mesi mi angoscia, mi ricordo che non volevo uscire per stanchezza e lei si incazzava perché diceva che era stufa di stare a casa, ovvio che voleva uscire per altri motivi, allora uscivo anch'io, se non altro per tenerla d'occhio. Flirtava alla luce del sole davanti a tutti, non grandi cose, sempre vicino a lui, parlava quasi solo con lui e qualche volta mi lasciava a parte per ore nel locale, sempre sotto la mia vista comunque. Si erano accorti tutti e qualche mio amico mi diceva "occhio a tua moglie", le parlavo e lei rispondeva che erano fantasie e che ero geloso, io mai stato geloso e forse, fidandomi, ho lasciato sempre molta libertà. Ho subito umiliazioni psichiche, stavo male, volevo andarmene, ma avevo grossi impegni con la mia azienda che mi richiedevano lucidità, iniziai anche a bere per un breve periodo. La domanda che mi faccio spesso è se non era meglio andarsene. Per questo dico al nostro amico di montagna che è meglio forzare la cosa, incoraggiare a compiere il fattaccio, almeno sai e ti comporti di conseguenza, vivere gli anni nel dubbio è peggio, se tornassi indietro io lo farei. Forse è questo che dovevo fare


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Quando penso a quei mesi mi angoscia, mi ricordo che non volevo uscire per stanchezza e lei si incazzava perché diceva che era stufa di stare a casa, ovvio che voleva uscire per altri motivi, allora uscivo anch'io, se non altro per tenerla d'occhio. Flirtava alla luce del sole davanti a tutti, non grandi cose, sempre vicino a lui, parlava quasi solo con lui e qualche volta mi lasciava a parte per ore nel locale, sempre sotto la mia vista comunque. Si erano accorti tutti e qualche mio amico mi diceva "occhio a tua moglie", le parlavo e lei rispondeva che erano fantasie e che ero geloso, io mai stato geloso e forse, fidandomi, ho lasciato sempre molta libertà. Ho subito umiliazioni psichiche, stavo male, volevo andarmene, ma avevo grossi impegni con la mia azienda che mi richiedevano lucidità, iniziai anche a bere per un breve periodo. La domanda che mi faccio spesso è se non era meglio andarsene. Per questo dico al nostro amico di montagna che è meglio forzare la cosa, incoraggiare a compiere il fattaccio, almeno sai e ti comporti di conseguenza, vivere gli anni nel dubbio è peggio, se tornassi indietro io lo farei. Forse è questo che dovevo fare


Troppi forse


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Quando penso a quei mesi mi angoscia, mi ricordo che non volevo uscire per stanchezza e lei si incazzava perché diceva che era stufa di stare a casa, ovvio che voleva uscire per altri motivi, allora uscivo anch'io, se non altro per tenerla d'occhio. Flirtava alla luce del sole davanti a tutti, non grandi cose, sempre vicino a lui, parlava quasi solo con lui e qualche volta mi lasciava a parte per ore nel locale, sempre sotto la mia vista comunque. Si erano accorti tutti e qualche mio amico mi diceva "occhio a tua moglie", le parlavo e lei rispondeva che erano fantasie e che ero geloso, io mai stato geloso e forse, fidandomi, ho lasciato sempre molta libertà. Ho subito umiliazioni psichiche, stavo male, volevo andarmene, ma avevo grossi impegni con la mia azienda che mi richiedevano lucidità, iniziai anche a bere per un breve periodo. La domanda che mi faccio spesso è se non era meglio andarsene. Per questo dico al nostro amico di montagna che è meglio forzare la cosa, incoraggiare a compiere il fattaccio, almeno sai e ti comporti di conseguenza, vivere gli anni nel dubbio è peggio, se tornassi indietro io lo farei. Forse è questo che dovevo fare


A me sembra che tu ti sia fatto un film di quel periodo.


----------



## farmer (23 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che tu ti sia fatto un film di quel periodo.


No, è stato brutto veramente, solo che ogni volta che mi viene in mente penso a come avrei dovuto agire col senno di poi. Per questo motivo consiglio al montanaro come muoversi per non ridursi come me


----------



## spleen (23 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Quando penso a quei mesi mi angoscia, mi ricordo che non volevo uscire per stanchezza e lei si incazzava perché diceva che era stufa di stare a casa, ovvio che voleva uscire per altri motivi, allora uscivo anch'io, se non altro per tenerla d'occhio. Flirtava alla luce del sole davanti a tutti, non grandi cose, sempre vicino a lui, parlava quasi solo con lui e qualche volta mi lasciava a parte per ore nel locale, sempre sotto la mia vista comunque. Si erano accorti tutti e qualche mio amico mi diceva "occhio a tua moglie", le parlavo e lei rispondeva che erano fantasie e che ero geloso, io mai stato geloso e forse, fidandomi, ho lasciato sempre molta libertà. Ho subito umiliazioni psichiche, stavo male, volevo andarmene, ma avevo grossi impegni con la mia azienda che mi richiedevano lucidità, iniziai anche a bere per un breve periodo. La domanda che mi faccio spesso è se non era meglio andarsene. Per questo dico al nostro amico di montagna che è meglio forzare la cosa, incoraggiare a compiere il fattaccio, almeno sai e ti comporti di conseguenza, vivere gli anni nel dubbio è peggio, se tornassi indietro io lo farei. Forse è questo che dovevo fare


Ma tua moglie, di quel periodo, ora che dice?


----------



## farmer (23 Agosto 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma tua moglie, di quel periodo, ora che dice?


Dice che non c'è mai stato niente fra loro due, che erano solo amici  quando io gli dico che comunque ci aveva perso la testa nega e qui mente. Che sia successo qualcosa non lo so, ma che era invaghita ne sono sicuro......dice che mi faccio dei film


----------



## farmer (23 Agosto 2020)

Solo questo post e poi non vi annoio più con questa storia, anche se a me a fatto bene parlarne. Una4 domenica mattina siamo uscito al solito bar e lì un nostro amico ci dice che gli altri erano andati a una festa in un paese lontano da noi e c'era anche lui, mia moglie in fretta dice andiamo anche noi, io dissi di no che ormai era tardi e il posto era lontano, mi ha risposto se vieni va bene, altrimenti vado da sola, io la seguii perché sapevo che se la lasciavo andare sarebbe successo qualcosa, bene, quel giorno è stata sempre attaccata a lui. Quel giorno dovevo lasciarla andare succeda quel che succeda, e quando tornava non mi sarei fatto trovare a casa, a questa cosa ci penso sempre e  forse sono anche pentito ..................ora aspettiamo notizie dal montanaro


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Solo questo post e poi non vi annoio più con questa storia, anche se a me a fatto bene parlarne. Una4 domenica mattina siamo uscito al solito bar e lì un nostro amico ci dice che gli altri erano andati a una festa in un paese lontano da noi e c'era anche lui, mia moglie in fretta dice andiamo anche noi, io dissi di no che ormai era tardi e il posto era lontano, mi ha risposto se vieni va bene, altrimenti vado da sola, io la seguii perché sapevo che se la lasciavo andare sarebbe successo qualcosa, bene, quel giorno è stata sempre attaccata a lui. Quel giorno dovevo lasciarla andare succeda quel che succeda, e quando tornava non mi sarei fatto trovare a casa, a questa cosa ci penso sempre e  forse sono anche pentito ..................ora aspettiamo notizie dal montanaro


Per me è un tuo film


----------



## Lara3 (23 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> E comunque, quando ci penso mi chiedo 'e se me ne fossi andato" avrei fatto la cosa giusta? Sono domande che rimangono lì, nella confusione dei pensieri di quel periodo


Una vita intera costruita su un dubbio ... una domanda senza risposta. Strano che dopo tutto questo tempo vuoi ancora sapere la verità.


----------



## spleen (23 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Una vita intera costruita su un dubbio ... una domanda senza risposta. Strano che dopo tutto questo tempo vuoi ancora sapere la verità.


La verità vi renderà liberi. (cit.)


----------



## Lara3 (23 Agosto 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> La verità vi renderà liberi. (cit.)


È vero... ma se tarda, tutta questa attesa ti consuma fino al punto di non importarti più nulla.


----------



## Lanyanjing (24 Agosto 2020)

Kabral ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> Chiunque voi siate...sono talmente nel panico e sconfortato che la prima cosa passata di mente è stato cercare una valvola di sfogo in rete in modo da trovare consigli (o forse un appoggio morale). Purtroppo non ho possibilità di raccontare quanto dirò a conoscenti, amici persone a me care....perchè...me ne vergogno e soprattutto non voglio ledere l'immagine della persona interessata poichè non ho ancora certezza sull'argomento.
> 
> Bando al ciance come si suol dire.. vi espongo quanto successo.
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto nel forum,

....questa tua storia mi ricorda qualcosa.... comunque difficilmente scoprirai cosa è veramente successo quella sera.
Hai già parlato con tua moglie e sicuramente sa già che la prossima gita in montagna dovrà stare molto in guardia.
Questo tizio di cui sospetti è sposato o single? E' del posto oppure è anche lui un vacanziero?

Se vuoi andare a fondo di questa faccenda (e ti consiglio di non farlo) allora vai in montagna e osserva, altrimenti tieniti la moglie vicino e se i figli sono grandi da poter stare in hotel senza la vostra presenza divertiti con tua moglie....


----------



## farmer (24 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è un tuo film


Magari, non è un mio film purtroppo, le cose sono accadute, non posso elencare tutto, ma il dubbio rimane, posso dirti che è stato uno dei periodi più brutti della mia vita, credimi ci sono molte cose che non mi tornano, pensa, un giorno mi chiamali titolaredel locale che frequentavamo ogni giorno, mi disse posso parlarti da amico, stai attento a tua moglie ho visto delle cose che non mi piacciono, io risposi che mi ero accorto........magari fosse un mio film


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Magari, non è un mio film purtroppo, le cose sono accadute, non posso elencare tutto, ma il dubbio rimane, posso dirti che è stato uno dei periodi più brutti della mia vita, credimi ci sono molte cose che non mi tornano, pensa, un giorno mi chiamali titolaredel locale che frequentavamo ogni giorno, mi disse posso parlarti da amico, stai attento a tua moglie ho visto delle cose che non mi piacciono, io risposi che mi ero accorto........magari fosse un mio film


hai mai detto a tua moglie, che un conoscente ti ha avvisato di averla vista in atteggiamenti non proprio di sola amicizia con l'amico?


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Agosto 2020)

Kabral ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> Chiunque voi siate...sono talmente nel panico e sconfortato che la prima cosa passata di mente è stato cercare una valvola di sfogo in rete in modo da trovare consigli (o forse un appoggio morale). Purtroppo non ho possibilità di raccontare quanto dirò a conoscenti, amici persone a me care....perchè...me ne vergogno e soprattutto non voglio ledere l'immagine della persona interessata poichè non ho ancora certezza sull'argomento.
> 
> Bando al ciance come si suol dire.. vi espongo quanto successo.
> ...


Sei andato in montagna questo fine settimana?


----------



## francoff (24 Agosto 2020)

una domanda per @farmer : avevi già figli all' epoca?


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Agosto 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> una domanda per @farmer : avevi già figli all' epoca?


No  , difatti non sa spiegarsi il perché abbia continuato. 
Glielo ho chiesto


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Magari, non è un mio film purtroppo, le cose sono accadute, non posso elencare tutto, ma il dubbio rimane, posso dirti che è stato uno dei periodi più brutti della mia vita, credimi ci sono molte cose che non mi tornano, pensa, un giorno mi chiamali titolaredel locale che frequentavamo ogni giorno, mi disse posso parlarti da amico, stai attento a tua moglie ho visto delle cose che non mi piacciono, io risposi che mi ero accorto........magari fosse un mio film


Ma dove si è svolta questa cosa s portare il proprietario di un locale a permettersi di metterti sull’avviso? 
Le mogli vanno sorvegliate? Fate/facevate parte di una comunità religiosa?


----------



## Lanyanjing (24 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dove si è svolta questa cosa s portare il proprietario di un locale a permettersi di metterti sull’avviso?
> Le mogli vanno sorvegliate? Fate/facevate parte di una comunità religiosa?


Ciao Brunetta, spero tutto bene!


Guarda che se si è clienti affezionati di qualche locale è normale che dopo qualche tempo si crei un rapporto di amicizia con il titolare.
 Non ci vedo nulla di strano. Se mia moglie venisse nel pub che frequento dopo cinque minuti so anche quante volte ha respirato... ecco perché lei lo evita come la peste se non ci sono anche io....


----------



## francoff (24 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dove si è svolta questa cosa s portare il proprietario di un locale a permettersi di metterti sull’avviso?
> Le mogli vanno sorvegliate? Fate/facevate parte di una comunità religiosa?


Nessuno deve sorvegliare nessuno......se non si da motivo di essere sospettosi ( moglie o marito che sia) .....altrimenti poi viene naturale controllare, anche io lo feci se ti ricordi. Riguardo al titolare del locale se sono in confidenza alla fine è un amico.


----------



## francoff (24 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No  , difatti non sa spiegarsi il perché abbia continuato.
> Glielo ho chiesto


L errore è questo.....se non ti fidi , se non puoi fidarti o non riesci essere sereno con lei  te ne vai. Come fai a fare una progettualità importante come da coppia diventare famiglia con questo dubbio? E a questo punto non è se lei ti tradì o meno ma il fatto che di lei non ti fidi


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta, spero tutto bene!
> 
> 
> Guarda che se si è clienti affezionati di qualche locale è normale che dopo qualche tempo si crei un rapporto di amicizia con il titolare.
> Non ci vedo nulla di strano. Se mia moglie venisse nel pub che frequento dopo cinque minuti so anche quante volte ha respirato... ecco perché lei lo evita come la peste se non ci sono anche io....


Per me non è per niente normale.



francoff ha detto:


> Nessuno deve sorvegliare nessuno......se non si da motivo di essere sospettosi ( moglie o marito che sia) .....altrimenti poi viene naturale controllare, anche io lo feci se ti ricordi. Riguardo al titolare del locale se sono in confidenza alla fine è un amico.


Ma neanche gli amici si permettono!



farmer ha detto:


> Magari, non è un mio film purtroppo, le cose sono accadute, non posso elencare tutto, ma il dubbio rimane, posso dirti che è stato uno dei periodi più brutti della mia vita, credimi ci sono molte cose che non mi tornano, pensa, un giorno mi chiamali titolaredel locale che frequentavamo ogni giorno, mi disse posso parlarti da amico, stai attento a tua moglie ho visto delle cose che non mi piacciono, io risposi che mi ero accorto........magari fosse un mio film


A me pare di ricordare la tua storia. Avevi fatto controlli incrociati con gli amici? Lei per lavoro frequentava quelle persone tra cui il tipo sospetto?


----------



## francoff (24 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma neanche gli amici si permettono!


ma anche no....dioende ... so perfettamente quali amici mi direbbero e quali amici lo direbbero a mia moglie.....e quali si farebbero gli affari loro. Sono tutti amici , solo che ognuno è diverso dall' altro.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> ma anche no....dioende ... so perfettamente quali amici mi direbbero e quali amici lo direbbero a mia moglie.....e quali si farebbero gli affari loro. Sono tutti amici , solo che ognuno è diverso dall' altro.


Bisogna essere molto intimi per infilarsi in una coppia, non lo vedo come intimo l'esercente di un locale.


----------



## farmer (24 Agosto 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> una domanda per @farmer : avevi già figli all' epoca?


No sono arrivati dopo


----------



## farmer (24 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisogna essere molto intimi per infilarsi in una coppia, non lo vedo come intimo l'esercente di un locale.


Era anche un grande amico, eravamo sempre lì, voleva solo mettermi in guardia, ma io avevo già capito tutto


----------



## patroclo (24 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisogna essere molto intimi per infilarsi in una coppia, non lo vedo come intimo l'esercente di un locale.


anche no, credo che la maggior parte degli "spioni" abbiano dentro solo una buona dose di cattiveria


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Agosto 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> L errore è questo.....se non ti fidi , se non puoi fidarti o non riesci essere sereno con lei  te ne vai. Come fai a fare una progettualità importante come da coppia diventare famiglia con questo dubbio? E a questo punto non è se lei ti tradì o meno ma il fatto che di lei non ti fidi


Non trovi strano dopo vent'anni essere ancorati a quel dubbio?


----------



## francoff (24 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non trovi strano dopo vent'anni essere ancorati a quel dubbio?


Strano non lo so. Strano che ci abbia fatto dei figli con questa certezza, certezza per lui. Io se non mi fido non riuscirei a starci anche perchè in questi casi stima, fiducia e rispetto sono tutt' uno


----------



## farmer (24 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai mai detto a tua moglie, che un conoscente ti ha avvisato di averla vista in atteggiamenti non proprio di sola amicizia con l'amico?


Si dice che la gente parla anche per invidia e cattiveria


----------



## farmer (24 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non trovi strano dopo vent'anni essere ancorati a quel dubbio?


E un dubbio importante certo, ma poi le cose sono cambiate, la mia vita è proseguita, con delle soddisfazioni, con gli impegni, con i figli, con le delusioni di una coppia normale........e chi sceglie di perdonare a tradimento scoperto?


----------



## francoff (24 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> E un dubbio importante certo, ma poi le cose sono cambiate, la mia vita è proseguita, con delle soddisfazioni, con gli impegni, con i figli, con le delusioni di una coppia normale........e chi sceglie di perdonare a tradimento scoperto?
> Non lasci se hai altre cose che ti motivano.


----------



## Vera (24 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> E un dubbio importante certo, ma poi le cose sono cambiate, la mia vita è proseguita, con delle soddisfazioni, con gli impegni, con i figli, con le delusioni di una coppia normale........e chi sceglie di perdonare a tradimento scoperto?


Se si decide di perdonare, si va avanti senza voltarsi.
Anche se non fosse un tuo film e davvero tua moglie ha fatto robe da orbi vent'anni fa, che senso ha pensarci oggi? Sono passati vent'anni! A meno che tu non ti sia rotto le balle e cerchi l'alibi.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> E un dubbio importante certo, ma poi le cose sono cambiate, la mia vita è proseguita, con delle soddisfazioni, con gli impegni, con i figli, con le delusioni di una coppia normale........e chi sceglie di perdonare a tradimento scoperto?


Eheeee mezzo forum e più.
Ma davvero dopo vent’anni trovi tanto grave la possibilità, mai provata, di una intesa con un altro uomo?


----------



## farmer (24 Agosto 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Se si decide di perdonare, si va avanti senza voltarsi.
> Anche se non fosse un tuo film e davvero tua moglie ha fatto robe da orbi vent'anni fa, che senso ha pensarci oggi? Sono passati vent'anni! A meno che tu non ti sia rotto le balle e cerchi l'alibi.


Assolutamente, ho voluto parlarne, mi è servito


----------



## farmer (24 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eheeee mezzo forum è più.
> Ma davvero dopo vent’anni trovi tanto grave la possibilità, mai provata, di una intesa con un altro uomo?


Lo ho ho trovato grave allora e non ho saputo o voluto affrontare in maniera decisa, ora è diverso, se mi piacerebbe sapere? Si, ma credo mi scivolerbbe sulla pelle. Sono entrato in argomento e ho avuto piacere parlarne e rispondere alle tue domande......ripeto mi è servito, è la prima volta che parlo con qualcuno di questo


----------



## Vera (24 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Assolutamente, ho voluto parlarne, mi è servito


Sarà. Mi sembri ancora incarognito


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Lo ho ho trovato grave allora e non ho saputo o voluto affrontare in maniera decisa, ora è diverso, se mi piacerebbe sapere? Si, ma credo mi scivolerbbe sulla pelle. Sono entrato in argomento e ho avuto piacere parlarne e rispondere alle tue domande......ripeto mi è servito, è la prima volta che parlo con qualcuno di questo


Allora il caso simile era stato raccontato da un altro nick.
Sono lieta che è solo il ricordo di un momento difficile.


----------



## spleen (24 Agosto 2020)

Chissà al nostro nuovo amico come è andata in montagna i giorni scorsi.....


----------



## farmer (24 Agosto 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Chissà al nostro nuovo amico come è andata in montagna i giorni scorsi.....


Le ha prese dal montanaro rivale in montagna quando bevono un po' sono calienti


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Si dice che la gente parla anche per invidia e cattiveria


Beh però tu le avevi manifestato già del dissenso sul comportamento che lei aveva, e un estraneo che mette in guardia vuol dire che non è solo frutto della tua mente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> E un dubbio importante certo, ma poi le cose sono cambiate, la mia vita è proseguita, con delle soddisfazioni, con gli impegni, con i figli, con le delusioni di una coppia normale........e chi sceglie di perdonare a tradimento scoperto?


Ma ci ripensi, ancora. Nonostante le soddisfazioni  non sei andato oltre


----------



## farmer (25 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Beh però tu le avevi manifestato già del dissenso sul comportamento che lei aveva, e un estraneo che mette in guardia vuol dire che non è solo frutto della tua mente.


Non era un film assolutamente, si erano accorti anche altri, in certe situazioni vedevo loro facce, i sorrisini e le battutine allusive. Ma sopratutto mi ero accorto io, parlarne con lei era inutile perché sminuiva il tutto in nulla, che mi facevo dei film. Intanto io soffrivo e rosicavo dentro, non sapevo da che parte prenderla, poi ho lasciato perdere e ho iniziato a pensare ad altro,  al lavoro a divertirmi, ma dentro di me c'era qualcosa di irrisolto, dopo mesi la cosa si spense e finì da sola, ma credimi i primi tempi sono stati atroci


----------



## farmer (25 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma ci ripensi, ancora. Nonostante le soddisfazioni  non sei andato oltre


È un tarlo, vorrei sapere, ma allo stesso tempo anche no, dopo vent'anni ormai,


----------



## francoff (25 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> È un tarlo, vorrei sapere, ma allo stesso tempo anche no, dopo vent'anni ormai,


Forse dovresti farti aiutare da uno specialista , non puoi avvelenarti la vita ancora per anni. E' palese che se non la superi vivrai male per sempre. Con mia moglie i problemi non sono finiti. Essere traditi è una cosa che ti devasta però le riconosco il merito della sincerità e il non dubitare aiuta molto a vivere un po' meglio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Non era un film assolutamente, si erano accorti anche altri, in certe situazioni vedevo loro facce, i sorrisini e le battutine allusive. Ma sopratutto mi ero accorto io, parlarne con lei era inutile perché sminuiva il tutto in nulla, che mi facevo dei film. Intanto io soffrivo e rosicavo dentro, non sapevo da che parte prenderla, poi ho lasciato perdere e ho iniziato a pensare ad altro,  al lavoro a divertirmi, ma dentro di me c'era qualcosa di irrisolto, dopo mesi la cosa si spense e finì da sola, ma credimi i primi tempi sono stati atroci


Immagino , soprattutto perché era  evidente che lei voleva vivere quel momento


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> È un tarlo, vorrei sapere, ma allo stesso tempo anche no, dopo vent'anni ormai,


Però hai accennato che il tutto si è spento da solo, o sbaglio?


----------



## francoff (25 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Immagino , soprattutto perché era  evidente che lei voleva vivere quel momento


il problema è proprio questo, lei per viverlo era disposta a non rispettarlo. Perchè poi è anche una mancanza di rispetto flirtare con amico comune davanti a tutti gli amici.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Agosto 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> il problema è proprio questo, lei per viverlo era disposta a non rispettarlo. Perchè poi è anche una mancanza di rispetto flirtare con amico comune davanti a tutti gli amici.


C'è però una bella differenza tra flirtare e passare al concreto. 
Flirtare può restare un gioco e non manca di rispetto, se rimane uno scambio di battute tra due persone.


----------



## Lostris (25 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> C'è però una bella differenza tra flirtare e passare al concreto.
> Flirtare può restare un gioco e non manca di rispetto, se rimane uno scambio di battute tra due persone.


Flirtare platealmente davanti ad amici comuni e al partner io la trovo una mancanza di rispetto eccome.


----------



## JON (25 Agosto 2020)

Kabral ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> Chiunque voi siate...sono talmente nel panico e sconfortato che la prima cosa passata di mente è stato cercare una valvola di sfogo in rete in modo da trovare consigli (o forse un appoggio morale). Purtroppo non ho possibilità di raccontare quanto dirò a conoscenti, amici persone a me care....perchè...me ne vergogno e soprattutto non voglio ledere l'immagine della persona interessata poichè non ho ancora certezza sull'argomento.
> 
> Bando al ciance come si suol dire.. vi espongo quanto successo.
> ...


L'impressione che ho è che tu sia arrivato lungo.
Non solo penso che ti abbia tradito, ma anche che la faccenda, che tu rilevi adesso, abbia radici meno recenti di quanto pensi.
Ti basterà restare in campana e vedrai che le informazioni arriveranno da sole. Resta calmo, non dare in escandescenze e osserva.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Non era un film assolutamente, si erano accorti anche altri, in certe situazioni vedevo loro facce, i sorrisini e le battutine allusive. Ma sopratutto mi ero accorto io, parlarne con lei era inutile perché sminuiva il tutto in nulla, che mi facevo dei film. Intanto io soffrivo e rosicavo dentro, non sapevo da che parte prenderla, poi ho lasciato perdere e ho iniziato a pensare ad altro,  al lavoro a divertirmi, ma dentro di me c'era qualcosa di irrisolto, dopo mesi la cosa si spense e finì da sola, ma credimi i primi tempi sono stati atroci


Quanti avevate?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Flirtare platealmente davanti ad amici comuni e al partner io la trovo una mancanza di rispetto eccome.


Condivido
È anche un gioco che non capisco se non finalizzato
Quindi lo trovo ancora più stupido


----------



## farmer (25 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Però hai accennato che il tutto si è spento da solo, o sbaglio?


Si,sono accadute delle cose esterne, situazioni complicate, parte della compagnia ha litigato e ci siamo sciolti, la frequentazione è calata e così è finita, anche lì, per un periodo che non frequentavamo più, nervosa, irascibile  .......insopportabile


----------



## farmer (25 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> C'è però una bella differenza tra flirtare e passare al concreto.
> Flirtare può restare un gioco e non manca di rispetto, se rimane uno scambio di battute tra due persone.


Non è proprio così, è sempre una mancanza di rispetto, sai che sei impegnata e flirtare in pubblico umilia il partner, poi il flirt implica a un proseguo ,altrimenti perché lo fai? Un gioco è se non sei coinvolto


----------



## farmer (25 Agosto 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Condivido
> È anche un gioco che non capisco se non finalizzato
> Quindi lo trovo ancora più stupido


Esatto


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Non è proprio così, è sempre una mancanza di rispetto, sai che sei impegnata e flirtare in pubblico umilia il partner, poi il flirt implica a un proseguo ,altrimenti perché lo fai? Un gioco è se non sei coinvolto


A volte è una interpretazione.
Se fossi andata a letto con tutti quelli con cui ho parlato e ci provavano...farei invidia a cicciolina


----------



## francoff (25 Agosto 2020)

parlare e flirtare non sono la stessa cosa. Anche la voce e la postura sono diversi.


----------



## farmer (25 Agosto 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> parlare e flirtare non sono la stessa cosa. Anche la voce e la postura sono diversi.


Esatto, anche il coinvolgimento, l'attaccamento, gli sguardi, sono cose che noti subito, parlare è un altra cosa


----------



## Martes (25 Agosto 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Flirtare platealmente davanti ad amici comuni e al partner io la trovo una mancanza di rispetto eccome.


Più che altro una figura da coglioni


----------



## Lostris (25 Agosto 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Più che altro una figura da coglioni


Anche


----------



## francoff (25 Agosto 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anche


Anche se la figura del coglione l ha fatta l amico e la moglie, non farmer, per me se fossi stato presente. Oltretutto essendo amici e sapendo che lavorava giorno e notte per risolvere i problemi in ditta.


----------



## Martes (25 Agosto 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> la figura del coglione l ha fatta l amico e la moglie


Era quello che intendevo


----------



## Lostris (25 Agosto 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> Anche se la figura del coglione l ha fatta l amico e la moglie, non farmer, per me se fossi stato presente. Oltretutto essendo amici e sapendo che lavorava giorno e notte per risolvere i problemi in ditta.


si sì ma il coglione è chi flirta in quel modo


----------



## farmer (25 Agosto 2020)

Be' ragazzi mi sentivo in imbarazzo, tutti si accorgevano e io lì a far finta di nulla, vi ho detto che non sono mai stato geloso, anche perché non mi hanno dato motivo di esserlo, ma in quel caso non era neanche gelosia era uno stato di frustrazione, umiliazione perché fatta senza nessuna remora. Ti dirò  il lavoro mi ha aiutato perché almeno mi distraeva da questa situazione, pensare che gli avevo anticipato l'investimento che stavo facendo e avrebbe portato a un periodo di lavoro, avevo rilevato un ramo d'azienda di una società, praticamente raddoppiata l'azienda. I primi due mesi del flirtaggio sono stati i peggiori, lei era partita in bomba, conosciuto il tipo era persa, quando lo vedeva entrava in trans, gli era sempre attaccata, a casa messaggi, poi ogni scusa era buona per uscire con una sua amica e vedere se lo incontravano, a me diceva che usciva per un un'aperitivo, era tornata adolescente, poi con i miei interventi e forse un po' si è resa conto, le cose sono rallentate, ma sono stati due mesi difficili


----------



## francoff (25 Agosto 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> si sì ma il coglione è chi flirta in quel modo


È quello che ho scritto. Coglione l amico e la moglie ancora di più, se erano note le difficoltà economiche della ditta di farmer. Lui ad esaurirsi per risolvere problemi e lei a fare l adolescente


----------



## Lostris (25 Agosto 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> È quello che ho scritto. Coglione l amico e la moglie ancora di più, se erano note le difficoltà economiche della ditta di farmer. Lui ad esaurirsi per risolvere problemi e lei a fare l adolescente


in realtà la trovo una cosa davvero biasimevole indipendentemente dalla situazione lavorativa di lui.

Si può mettere in conto la nascita di un’attrazione non prevista, e dalla sua gestione misuri - in un senso o in un altro - la pasta di una persona e , anche, di un rapporto.
Ma certi comportamenti per me non sono proprio accettabili.


----------



## ionio36 (25 Agosto 2020)

Ma oramai cosa puoi aspettarti?Hai implicitamente accettato la cosa decenni fa. Adesso vivi! Fregatene, tu hai amato, lei forse meno o in modo diverso. Guarda oltre.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Be' ragazzi mi sentivo in imbarazzo, tutti si accorgevano e io lì a far finta di nulla, vi ho detto che non sono mai stato geloso, anche perché non mi hanno dato motivo di esserlo, ma in quel caso non era neanche gelosia era uno stato di frustrazione, umiliazione perché fatta senza nessuna remora. Ti dirò  il lavoro mi ha aiutato perché almeno mi distraeva da questa situazione, pensare che gli avevo anticipato l'investimento che stavo facendo e avrebbe portato a un periodo di lavoro, avevo rilevato un ramo d'azienda di una società, praticamente raddoppiata l'azienda. I primi due mesi del flirtaggio sono stati i peggiori, lei era partita in bomba, conosciuto il tipo era persa, quando lo vedeva entrava in trans, gli era sempre attaccata, a casa messaggi, poi ogni scusa era buona per uscire con una sua amica e vedere se lo incontravano, a me diceva che usciva per un un'aperitivo, era tornata adolescente, poi con i miei interventi e forse un po' si è resa conto, le cose sono rallentate, ma sono stati due mesi difficili


Ma quanto è durato in tutto?


----------



## farmer (25 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quanto è durato in tutto?


La parte peggiore circa due mesi, lì avevo già capito di perderla, poi altri 8 9 mesi molto più soft, li avevo sotto controllo la cosa, comunque era sempre attento, mia moglie allora aveva 29 anni bella donna, io 36 non ero da buttare. Ha sempre avuto un carateraccio, ma è una brava madre, su una buona moglie mah.....


----------



## Lostris (25 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> La parte peggiore circa due mesi, lì avevo già capito di perderla, poi altri 8 9 mesi molto più soft, li avevo sotto controllo la cosa, comunque era sempre attento, mia moglie allora aveva 29 anni bella donna, io 36 non ero da buttare. *Ha sempre avuto un carateraccio, ma è una brava madre, su una buona moglie mah.....*


Peró davvero perplimono queste considerazioni, fatte _oggi_.

Perché esulano dal racconto di ció che è stato - per cui una persona può aver affrontato di tutto - ma postulano giudizi su ciò che _è.. _che però paiono in contraddizione rispetto a dove sei ora.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> La parte peggiore circa due mesi, lì avevo già capito di perderla, poi altri 8 9 mesi molto più soft, li avevo sotto controllo la cosa, comunque era sempre attento, mia moglie allora aveva 29 anni bella donna, io 36 non ero da buttare. Ha sempre avuto un carateraccio, ma è una brava madre, su una buona moglie mah.....


Sospettavo ...due mesi a ventinove anni!


----------



## spleen (26 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sospettavo ...due mesi a ventinove anni!


Cosa è che ti sembra irrilevante? Il fatto di sentirsi messi da parte, superati, archiviati?
A me a 29 anni e senza figli sarebbero bastati due minuti, altro che due mesi...


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Agosto 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Flirtare platealmente davanti ad amici comuni e al partner io la trovo una mancanza di rispetto eccome.


Ma guarda le mancanze di rispetto , in alcune coppie,hanno forme diverse e si verificano nella quotidianità con una frequenza tale che fanno ben più danni. 
Il flirtare apertamente spesso non evolve a nulla di concreto


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Si,sono accadute delle cose esterne, situazioni complicate, parte della compagnia ha litigato e ci siamo sciolti, la frequentazione è calata e così è finita, anche lì, per un periodo che non frequentavamo più, nervosa, irascibile  .......insopportabile


Quindi era tutto legato al gruppo , se fossero andati oltre avrebbe trovato il modo di rivederlo senza esternare disagio


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Non è proprio così, è sempre una mancanza di rispetto, sai che sei impegnata e flirtare in pubblico umilia il partner, poi il flirt implica a un proseguo ,altrimenti perché lo fai? Un gioco è se non sei coinvolto


Può piacere anche il solo gioco, può far star bene. 
Puo essere coinvolgente anche solo quel l'intesa


----------



## farmer (26 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Può piacere anche il solo gioco, può far star bene.
> Puo essere coinvolgente anche solo quel l'intesa


Non era proprio così, c'era un coinvolgimento emotivo, io che ci vivevo assieme lo avevo capito, un coinvolgimento forte, per questo ho dei dubbi sull'essere andata oltre, perché, specialmente i primi tempi, la testa era andata.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quindi era tutto legato al gruppo , se fossero andati oltre avrebbe trovato il modo di rivederlo senza esternare disagio


Può essere, infatti dopo che il gruppo si è sciolto non ha più avuto modo di rivederlo, ma già il coinvolgimento era meno forte, la cosa andava scemando comunque



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma guarda le mancanze di rispetto , in alcune coppie,hanno forme diverse e si verificano nella quotidianità con una frequenza tale che fanno ben più danni.
> Il flirtare apertamente spesso non evolve a nulla di concreto


Certamente, ma nel mio caso l'irriverenza è stata forte, la sfrontatezza e la noncuranza del disagio arrecato era al limite della sopportazione, quando ci penso, con la maturità odierna, con un'altra consapevolezza credo che mollerei tutto senza pensarci sopra. Forse il dolore più grande è stato questo, la ferita non rimarginata è proprio la mancanza di rispetto e il menefreghismo per il male arrecato, sicuramente più che sapere oggi che mi abbia tradito



farmer ha detto:


> Certamente, ma nel mio caso l'irriverenza è stata forte, la sfrontatezza e la noncuranza del disagio arrecato era al limite della sopportazione, quando ci penso, con la maturità odierna, con un'altra consapevolezza credo che mollerei tutto senza pensarci sopra. Forse il dolore più grande è stato questo, la ferita non rimarginata è proprio la mancanza di rispetto e il menefreghismo per il male arrecato, sicuramente più che sapere oggi che mi abbia tradito


Infatti ho introdotto la mancanza di rispetto apposta.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Certamente, ma nel mio caso l'irriverenza è stata forte, la sfrontatezza e la noncuranza del disagio arrecato era al limite della sopportazione, quando ci penso, con la maturità odierna, con un'altra consapevolezza credo che mollerei tutto senza pensarci sopra. Forse il dolore più grande è stato questo, la ferita non rimarginata è proprio la mancanza di rispetto e il menefreghismo per il male arrecato, sicuramente più che sapere oggi che mi abbia tradito


No credo che tu rimpianga di non avere reagito a dovere. 
Di non aver scaricato la rabbia vissuta in quel momento. 
Ti rimproveri di aver subito passivamente. 
Ti sarai anche lamentato ma non hai dato un messaggio forte



farmer ha detto:


> La parte peggiore circa due mesi, lì avevo già capito di perderla, poi altri 8 9 mesi molto più soft, li avevo sotto controllo la cosa, comunque era sempre attento, mia moglie allora aveva 29 anni bella donna, io 36 non ero da buttare. Ha sempre avuto un carateraccio, ma è una brava madre, su una buona moglie mah.....


Ti ritiene accondiscendente , pur di calmare il suo brutto carattere?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Cosa è che ti sembra irrilevante? Il fatto di sentirsi messi da parte, superati, archiviati?
> A me a 29 anni e senza figli sarebbero bastati due minuti, altro che due mesi...


A te possono bastare due minuti, a me uno, ad altri no.
Comunque una *sospettata* relazione di due mesi ha l’importanza che ha, pochissima, quanto un amore estivo.
Altroché se avrei superato e perdonato un *vero* tradimento di due mesi!
Non farlo sarebbe da superficiali.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Non era proprio così, c'era un coinvolgimento emotivo, io che ci vivevo assieme lo avevo capito, un coinvolgimento forte, per questo ho dei dubbi sull'essere andata oltre, perché, specialmente i primi tempi, la testa era andata.
> 
> 
> Può essere, infatti dopo che il gruppo si è sciolto non ha più avuto modo di rivederlo, ma già il coinvolgimento era meno forte, la cosa andava scemando comunque
> ...


Si chiama ferita narcisistica.
Leggi in proposito.
Non è in rapporto al fatto ma al tuo vissuto.


----------



## farmer (26 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No credo che tu rimpianga di non avere reagito a dovere.
> Di non aver scaricato la rabbia vissuta in quel momento.
> Ti rimproveri di aver subito passivamente.
> Ti sarai anche lamentato ma non hai dato un messaggio forte
> ...


Hai ragione, mi rimprovero di aver subito passivamente e di non essere stato incisivo, avrei dovuto farlo immediatamente, forse le cose prendevano subito un'altra piega e mi sarei risparmiato un brutto periodo. Forse si sono troppo accondiscendente, pur di calmare il suo brutto carattere, infatti anche ora lascio, discutere è inutile. Mi rifaccio in azienda, lì decido io e non devo discutere con nessuno.


----------



## spleen (26 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A te possono bastare due minuti, a me uno, ad altri no.
> Comunque una sospettata relazione di due mesi ha l’importanza che ha, pochissima, quanto un amore estivo.
> Altroché se avrei superato e perdonato un vero tradimento di due mesi!
> *Non farlo sarebbe da superficiali.*


La parola rispetto, per me non è un vocabolo privo di significato.
Da giovane giovane, in una precedente relazione, sono passato sopra ad alcune cose, ottenendone in cambio cosa? Sostanzialmente la conferma che quel che temevo era realistico.
Da quel momento ho deciso che non avrei più tollerato nessun atteggiamento che mi avesse messo a disagio.
Se non sei sicura di quello che siamo o di quello che vuoi, ti chiarisci prima le idee, poi ne parliamo, (Se ci sarò ancora).
Cosa che peraltro mi è successa di dire anche a mia moglie, con l'invito di fare le valigie e di andare appunto a schiarirsi le idee.
Senza nessuna remora e senza nessuna rivendicazione, in quanto penso di essere abbastanza grande per sapere quello che voglio per me stesso.

Ah, dimenticavo, proprio perchè il rispetto per me ha un significato, non mi sento senza -doveri- in proposito.
Giusto per chiarire quanto sia grande la mia superficialità.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Hai ragione, mi rimprovero di aver subito passivamente e di non essere stato incisivo, avrei dovuto farlo immediatamente, forse le cose prendevano subito un'altra piega e mi sarei risparmiato un brutto periodo. Forse si sono troppo accondiscendente, pur di calmare il suo brutto carattere, infatti anche ora lascio, discutere è inutile. Mi rifaccio in azienda, lì decido io e non devo discutere con nessuno.


Non è una bella cosa. 
Essere se stessi solo fuori casa, tutto questo per evitare discussioni. 
Deve essere molto pesante


----------



## farmer (26 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non è una bella cosa.
> Essere se stessi solo fuori casa, tutto questo per evitare discussioni.
> Deve essere molto pesante


Non sempre, a volte sì


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Non sempre, a volte sì


Ultimamente di più?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> La parola rispetto, per me non è un vocabolo privo di significato.
> Da giovane giovane, in una precedente relazione, sono passato sopra ad alcune cose, ottenendone in cambio cosa? Sostanzialmente la conferma che quel che temevo era realistico.
> Da quel momento ho deciso che non avrei più tollerato nessun atteggiamento che mi avesse messo a disagio.
> Se non sei sicura di quello che siamo o di quello che vuoi, ti chiarisci prima le idee, poi ne parliamo, (Se ci sarò ancora).
> ...


Con quello che si legge...
A neanche trent’anni sarei stata ancora più impulsiva.
A vent’anni di distanza si può collocare tutto “storicamente”.


----------



## spleen (27 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con quello che si legge...
> A neanche trent’anni sarei stata ancora più impulsiva.
> *A vent’anni di distanza si può collocare tutto “storicamente”.*


E non pensi che il malessere che ricompare possa essere invece un sintomo di insoddisfazione stratificata, prolungata e latente?
Che non riguardi necessariamente -solo- cose passate da vent'anni?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> E non pensi che il malessere che ricompare possa essere invece un sintomo di insoddisfazione stratificata, prolungata e latente?
> Che non riguardi necessariamente -solo- cose passate da vent'anni?


Ma il malessere è suo.
È pieno di persone che stanno male per quella volta che “hanno preso la nota ma non la meritavano“. Oggettivamente una nota è irrilevante in assoluto, ma poi dopo trent’anni o quarant’anni si potrebbe ridere della importanza che le si era dato. Invece ci sono persone ancora ferme lì. 
Mi pare evidente che il problema non è la nota, ma la ferita narcisistica soprattutto per come è risuonata in una storia personale in cui l’insegnante che ha dato la nota è solo la rappresentazione di altre figure svalutanti.
La moglie di Farmer ha sempre negato, i pettegolezzi valgono quel che valgono, dopo vent’anni e due figli pensa a due mesi in cui erano insieme?
Ma davvero dobbiamo credere che ci sia stato un tradimento e che sia rilevante nella loro storia? 
Per me no


----------



## farmer (27 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il malessere è suo.
> È pieno di persone che stanno male per quella volta che “hanno preso la nota ma non la meritavano“. Oggettivamente una nota è irrilevante in assoluto, ma poi dopo trent’anni o quarant’anni si potrebbe ridere della importanza che le si era dato. Invece ci sono persone ancora ferme lì.
> Mi pare evidente che il problema non è la nota, ma la ferita narcisistica soprattutto per come è risuonata in una storia personale in cui l’insegnante che ha dato la nota è solo la rappresentazione di altre figure svalutanti.
> La moglie di Farmer ha sempre negato, i pettegolezzi valgono quel che valgono, dopo vent’anni e due figli pensa a due mesi in cui erano insieme?
> ...


Che ci sia stato un tradimento non lo so, ma secondo me è molto probabile, che sia rilevante dopo vent'anni e due figli no. Non è che mi fisso su quei fatti di vent'anni fa e non ci dormo la notte, ci penso ogni  tanto, rifletto, penso che forse avrei dovuto agire diversamente, non mi faccio il sangue amaro. Quello che fa più male e faccio fatica a perdonare è proprio la sfacciataggine di farlo davanti a me e  negare, l'umiliazione subita forse fanno male più del tradimento in sé, solo il fatto di vedere tua moglie perdersi per un altro e nello stesso tempo giurarti amore fa male, credetemi fa male. Probabilmente ha ragione l'utente quando dice che in quei frangenti avrei dovuto andarmene e dirgli di fare chiarezza in sé, quando poi si vada come vada.......forse sì avrei dovuto agire in quel modo


----------



## farmer (27 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ultimamente di più?


Sempre uguale, un carateraccio


----------



## void (27 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Che ci sia stato un tradimento non lo so, ma secondo me è molto probabile, che sia rilevante dopo vent'anni e due figli no. Non è che mi fisso su quei fatti di vent'anni fa e non ci dormo la notte, ci penso ogni  tanto, rifletto, penso che forse avrei dovuto agire diversamente, non mi faccio il sangue amaro. Quello che fa più male e faccio fatica a perdonare è proprio la sfacciataggine di farlo davanti a me e  negare, l'umiliazione subita forse fanno male più del tradimento in sé, solo il fatto di vedere tua moglie perdersi per un altro e nello stesso tempo giurarti amore fa male, credetemi fa male. Probabilmente ha ragione l'utente quando dice che in quei frangenti avrei dovuto andarmene e dirgli di fare chiarezza in sé, quando poi si vada come vada.......forse sì avrei dovuto agire in quel modo


 Penso che se avesse finalizzato il tradimento non avrebbe avuto la necessità di lasciarsi andare a comportamenti così evidenti. Anzi, il comportamento sarebbe stato il contrario.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Sempre uguale, un carateraccio


Una bella donna con un pessimo carattere. Un affarone


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Che ci sia stato un tradimento non lo so, ma secondo me è molto probabile, che sia rilevante dopo vent'anni e due figli no. Non è che mi fisso su quei fatti di vent'anni fa e non ci dormo la notte, ci penso ogni  tanto, rifletto, penso che forse avrei dovuto agire diversamente, non mi faccio il sangue amaro. Quello che fa più male e faccio fatica a perdonare è proprio la sfacciataggine di farlo davanti a me e  negare, *l'umiliazione subita forse fanno male più del tradimento in sé*, solo il fatto di vedere tua moglie perdersi per un altro e nello stesso tempo giurarti amore fa male, credetemi fa male. Probabilmente ha ragione l'utente quando dice che in quei frangenti avrei dovuto andarmene e dirgli di fare chiarezza in sé, quando poi si vada come vada.......forse sì avrei dovuto agire in quel modo


Ecco il punto è l’umiliazione.
Molte volte ho sentito persone che hanno detto di essersi sentite umiliate.
È una cosa che fatico a capire. In quasi tutte le situazioni narrate è chi avrebbe dovuto essere l’umiliante che mi è sembrato che si umiliasse da solo. In poche altre mi è sembrato che non ci fosse nessuno umiliato.
Però tutte le volte che ho visto dall’esterno un tradimento, mai ho visto umiliato il tradito.
Sarà uno di quei modi di sentire che non capisco, come l’invidia. 
Ma tu perché ti sei sentito umiliato? Perché sembrava che lei preferisse parlare con un altro?
Ma quando rientravate non ne parlavate?


----------



## farmer (27 Agosto 2020)

Non era solo il parlare, come ho già detto è tutta la situazione, filtrava proprio, a me non è mai piaciuto fare scenate  di gelosia e lasciavo andare. A casa ne parlavo e lei diceva che mi facevo dei film, ma la cosa che mi seccava è che si erano accorti anche altri e io vedevo i sorrisini e le battutine, questo mi ha dato tanto fastidio e lei non voleva capire. Il farlo alla faccia di tutti che mi ha sconvolto. Non mi aveva mai dato motivo di essere geloso, si era sempre comportata bene.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Non era solo il parlare, come ho già detto è tutta la situazione, filtrava proprio, a me non è mai piaciuto fare scenate  di gelosia e lasciavo andare. A casa ne parlavo e lei diceva che mi facevo dei film, ma la cosa che mi seccava è che si erano accorti anche altri e io vedevo i sorrisini e le battutine, questo mi ha dato tanto fastidio e lei non voleva capire. Il farlo alla faccia di tutti che mi ha sconvolto. Non mi aveva mai dato motivo di essere geloso, si era sempre comportata bene.


Guarda che invece io sono sempre stata gelosa, quindi capisco, ho fatto discussioni estenuanti per comportamenti che, secondo me, lasciavano spazio al flirtare. Ma a quella età senza figli ho posto la questione molto chiaramente, lasciarsi immediatamente era una scelta.
Ma anche non proseguire una frequentazione che trovavo irritante.
Certamente, se non lo avessi fatto,  ci penserei ancora (nonostante ciò che è successo dopo e che mi ha portato alla separazione) e forse proverei rabbia verso me stessa per non aver post l’aut aut.
Ma non l’hai fatto. Perdonati! Non continuare a fantasticare su una leggerezza giovanile.


----------



## farmer (27 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che invece io sono sempre stata gelosa, quindi capisco, ho fatto discussioni estenuanti per comportamenti che, secondo me, lasciavano spazio al flirtare. Ma a quella età senza figli ho posto la questione molto chiaramente, lasciarsi immediatamente era una scelta.
> Ma anche non proseguire una frequentazione che trovavo irritante.
> Certamente, se non lo avessi fatto,  ci penserei ancora (nonostante ciò che è successo dopo e che mi ha portato alla separazione) e forse proverei rabbia verso me stessa per non aver post l’aut aut.
> Ma non l’hai fatto. Perdonati! Non continuare a fantasticare su una leggerezza giovanile.


Guarda che non sto fantasticando, ho solo avuto modo di discutere della cosa accaduta anni fa, voi siete i primi che lo faccio e ne ho avuto piacere


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Dice che non c'è mai stato niente fra loro due, che erano solo amici  quando io gli dico che comunque ci aveva perso la testa nega e qui mente. Che sia successo qualcosa non lo so, ma che era invaghita ne sono sicuro......dice che mi faccio dei film


Sì, vabbè.
Gli amiconi.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Magari, non è un mio film purtroppo, le cose sono accadute, non posso elencare tutto, ma il dubbio rimane, posso dirti che è stato uno dei periodi più brutti della mia vita, credimi ci sono molte cose che non mi tornano, pensa, un giorno mi chiamali titolaredel locale che frequentavamo ogni giorno, mi disse posso parlarti da amico, stai attento a tua moglie ho visto delle cose che non mi piacciono, io risposi che mi ero accorto........magari fosse un mio film


Ok. L'hanno vista.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Non è proprio così, è sempre una mancanza di rispetto, sai che sei impegnata e flirtare in pubblico umilia il partner, poi il flirt implica a un proseguo ,altrimenti perché lo fai? Un gioco è se non sei coinvolto


Quando è un gioco lo capisci e sicuramente non ti turbi.
Intuitivamente comprendiamo la differenza.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Più che altro una figura da coglioni


Da stronzi.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Hai ragione, mi rimprovero di aver subito passivamente e di non essere stato incisivo, avrei dovuto farlo immediatamente, forse le cose prendevano subito un'altra piega e mi sarei risparmiato un brutto periodo. Forse si sono troppo accondiscendente, pur di calmare il suo brutto carattere, infatti anche ora lascio, discutere è inutile. Mi rifaccio in azienda, lì decido io e non devo discutere con nessuno.


Certe cose non si vogliono vedere proprio perché c'è un sentimento forte per quella persona che le cela.
E questo blocco aumenta ulteriormente quando percepisci l'ansia di poterla perdere, esternata dalla normale gelosia verso l'altro.
E' una situazione che impedisce una reazione a tuo favore: non volevi perderla e così è stato, lei ha avuto quello che voleva, malgrado te, anzi, proprio grazie a te e a quello che provavi.
Probabilmente ti ha tradito, ma ormai di fatto tu hai accettato l'accaduto 20 anni fa.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2020)

farmer ha detto:


> Che ci sia stato un tradimento non lo so, ma secondo me è molto probabile, che sia rilevante dopo vent'anni e due figli no. Non è che mi fisso su quei fatti di vent'anni fa e non ci dormo la notte, ci penso ogni  tanto, rifletto, penso che forse avrei dovuto agire diversamente, non mi faccio il sangue amaro. Quello che fa più male e faccio fatica a perdonare è proprio la sfacciataggine di farlo davanti a me e  negare, l'umiliazione subita forse fanno male più del tradimento in sé, solo il fatto di vedere tua moglie perdersi per un altro e nello stesso tempo giurarti amore fa male, credetemi fa male. Probabilmente ha ragione l'utente quando dice che in quei frangenti avrei dovuto andarmene e dirgli di fare chiarezza in sé, quando poi si vada come vada.......forse sì avrei dovuto agire in quel modo


Ma è ovvio.... del tradimento ora, a distanza di anni, non te ne può fregare più niente.
Ma di quel lato del carattere di tua moglie, con cui vivi, sì.
E non lo legherei al fatto che avesse 29 anni, non credo ai cambiamenti radicali. Ancora oggi questo suo aspetto ti fa paura, proprio perché sei memore del dolore che provasti.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2020)

Kabral ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> Chiunque voi siate...sono talmente nel panico e sconfortato che la prima cosa passata di mente è stato cercare una valvola di sfogo in rete in modo da trovare consigli (o forse un appoggio morale). Purtroppo non ho possibilità di raccontare quanto dirò a conoscenti, amici persone a me care....perchè...me ne vergogno e soprattutto non voglio ledere l'immagine della persona interessata poichè non ho ancora certezza sull'argomento.
> 
> Bando al ciance come si suol dire.. vi espongo quanto successo.
> ...


Da brilli si fanno tutte quelle cose che da sobri ci si impedisce di fare.
Quando lei ha deciso di tornare indietro sapeva già come sarebbe andata a finire, diciamo che era  predisposta affinché la serata proseguisse in una certa maniera.
Questo perché, se era la prima volta, aveva colto il desiderio dell'altro, se non lo era, ovviamente, c'era stato  un accordo.
Poiché anch'io partecipo ogni tanto a feste con gli amici dove l'alcol giustamente circola, ti posso dire che la sua assunzione non scatena ciò che non è già presente nella persona. Una donna può anche ballare nuda attorno a un fuoco perché si sente libera dopo aver bevuto un poco, ma non si mette a trombare a caso con chiunque le capiti vicino. Fa ciò che vuole fare senza inibizioni.
Il problema è che con l'alcol  quando esageri  perdi totalmente la lucidità fino a stare  male: ti rotoli a terra, vomiti, a volte hai la diarrea, non stai in piedi, insomma fai veramente schifo.
Ma tua moglie è stata sufficientemente lucida da tornare indietro, quindi era solo un po' allegra.
Non può pertanto essersi rotolata a terra perché ha perso l'equilibrio. Non era ubriaca.
Però non si è pulita dopo essere finita per terra - d'altronde col buio non è facile. Non è stata accorta.
Se avesse fatto qualcosa con il tipo, avrebbe controllato meglio le condizioni degli indumenti. A meno che l'essere brilli non le permettesse di comprendere questa cosa.
Io i tuoi sospetti li comprendo, quindi la metterei nuovamente alla prova, senza però darlo a vedere.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco il punto è l’umiliazione.
> Molte volte ho sentito persone che hanno detto di essersi sentite umiliate.
> È una cosa che fatico a capire. In quasi tutte le situazioni narrate è chi avrebbe dovuto essere l’umiliante che mi è sembrato che si umiliasse da solo. In poche altre mi è sembrato che non ci fosse nessuno umiliato.
> Però tutte le volte che ho visto dall’esterno un tradimento, mai ho visto umiliato il tradito.
> ...


Sono d'accordo, l'umiliazione è una questione assolutamente personale 

Se la moglie di farmer flirtava in pubblico con questo qui, l'umiliazione che potrei percepire sarebbe solo per lei, che è "costretta" (umiliata) a flirtare davanti al marito con un terzo, per chissà quali motivi 

Ricordo una compagna di un mio amico che flirtava spudoratamente con uno di noi del gruppo, coprebdolo di lodi e elogi (amico che non ci pensava neanche) 

Il mio amico che ci stava insieme la compativa molto, arrivavamo a riderne assieme in diversi, povera ragazza 

Era abbastanza chiaro che era una provocazione per il suo conpagno, che non raccoglieva affatto


----------



## farmer (12 Settembre 2020)

Una cosa che non ho detto è che ci sarebbe una persona che molto probabilmente sa molto di più, è una donna che, per motivi di cui ora mi è difficile spiegare, è stata molto molto vicina al tipo in seguito, questa sicuramente sa molte cose. Non la vedo da anni, ma non mi sarebbe difficile contattarla......ormai voglio lasciare le cose come stanno e tiro dritto così


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Settembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Da brilli si fanno tutte quelle cose che da sobri ci si impedisce di fare.
> Quando lei ha deciso di tornare indietro sapeva già come sarebbe andata a finire, diciamo che era  predisposta affinché la serata proseguisse in una certa maniera.
> Questo perché, se era la prima volta, aveva colto il desiderio dell'altro, se non lo era, ovviamente, c'era stato  un accordo.
> Poiché anch'io partecipo ogni tanto a feste con gli amici dove l'alcol giustamente circola, ti posso dire che la sua assunzione non scatena ciò che non è già presente nella persona. Una donna può anche ballare nuda attorno a un fuoco perché si sente libera dopo aver bevuto un poco, ma non si mette a trombare a caso con chiunque le capiti vicino. Fa ciò che vuole fare senza inibizioni.
> ...


Può essere che non si sia pulita per provocazione.


----------



## spleen (21 Settembre 2020)

Maaaaaa.... ci sono aggiornamenti?


----------



## Kabral (7 Maggio 2021)

Dopo tanto tempo torno a rispondervi
Ho tastato ancora il terreno ma niente....semplicemente sono più scafato di lei per queste cose (chi vuole intendere intenda)...ogni tanto tiro fuori il discorso e mi sto quasi divertendo nel vedere sempre le stesse reazioni: "ma smettila!!!!! ancora...!!!!" .....oppure cambia semplicemente discorso... l'ABC di ciò che non bisogna fare per nascondersi dietro ad un tradimento...

Tornerò in montagna, tornerò a grigliare...e terrò gli occhi bene aperti...però, badate bene, è il caso che anche lei tenga gli occhi bene aperti.....
in merito al discorso "bellezza" del soggetto non è una ragazzata ma è un vero proprio dato di fatto...su ....ma sappiamo perfettamente che l'alcool aiuta a non pensare al lato estetico..



Brunetta ha detto:


> Metti che il tipo abbia confuso la sua sconsiderata vicinanza senza mascherina per una dichiarazione di disponibilità, inesistente, e ci abbia provato, pensi che lei lo racconterebbe a qualcuno, creando problemi a tutta la compagnia di amici?


Assolutamente NO!..Oddio, nel gruppo c'è una persona a cui è molto legata ma non è la persona che perdonerebbe questa azione...
Lei ha poco da guadagnare e tanto da perde...i miei figli sono legatissimi ai figli di questa amica, di conseguenza, se mi confidasse il tutto probabilmente si troverebbe nella situazione di non andare più nella zona montana per accontentare i miei figli e successivamente si troverebbe nella situazione disperata di dover confessare anche ad altre persone....



spleen ha detto:


> Maaaaaa.... ci sono aggiornamenti?


L'unico aggiornamento che posso darvi è ciò che ho scritto poco sopra...

Dimenticavo un altro dettaglio...una coppia di amici (con cui spesso usciamo), originaria del posto montano,spesso è venuta a trovarci durante questi inverno..per fare qualche chiacchierata...è successo che PER BATTUTA confidassi a tutti il mio dubbio...la coppia di amici si mise a ridere increduli del tradimento: "Ma con chi...con T......?" ma non dir cazzate dai.."

Però guarda un po dopo la risata di gruppo, arrivano quei 4 secondi di silenzio, dove mia moglie guarda in bassa ammiccando...
Dai è palese e non è nemmeno capace di nasconderlo e ripeto, io, mi sto iniziando a divertire vedendo le sue reazioni....

Come accennato sopra lei avrebbe troppo da perdere nel confidare questo tradimento...oltre la paura di perdere il sottoscritto....


----------



## Vera (7 Maggio 2021)

Kabral ha detto:


> L'unico aggiornamento che posso darvi è ciò che ho scritto poco sopra...
> 
> Dimenticavo un altro dettaglio...una coppia di amici (con cui spesso usciamo), originaria del posto montano,spesso è venuta a trovarci durante questi inverno..per fare qualche chiacchierata...è successo che PER BATTUTA confidassi a tutti il mio dubbio...la coppia di amici si mise a ridere increduli del tradimento: "Ma con chi...con T......?" ma non dir cazzate dai.."
> 
> ...


Se continui a rompere le palle, quella a ridere sarà lei.


----------



## Kabral (7 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Se continui a rompere le palle, quella a ridere sarà lei.


 ma no dai non gli rompo le palle...non è che sono li ogni settimana a menarla....Ogni tanto una battuta gliela faccio...."Occhio!"


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Maggio 2021)

Beh puoi fare tutte le battute del mondo...ma ...se vuole avere una storia extra...lo farà cmq al di là di tutto ..
Piuttosto cerca di non farla allontanare ulteriormente....
Cerca un dialogo...
La comunicazione è alla base di tutto... è fondamentale per avere un matrimonio sereno, per non rischiare di finire impantanati in un rapporto che sta in piedi solo per miracolo....


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2021)

Kabral ha detto:


> Dopo tanto tempo torno a rispondervi
> Ho tastato ancora il terreno ma niente....semplicemente sono più scafato di lei per queste cose (chi vuole intendere intenda)...ogni tanto tiro fuori il discorso e mi sto quasi divertendo nel vedere sempre le stesse reazioni: "ma smettila!!!!! ancora...!!!!" .....oppure cambia semplicemente discorso... l'ABC di ciò che non bisogna fare per nascondersi dietro ad un tradimento...
> 
> Tornerò in montagna, tornerò a grigliare...e terrò gli occhi bene aperti...però, badate bene, è il caso che anche lei tenga gli occhi bene aperti.....
> ...


Mi sembra normale abbassare lo sguardo quando il marito ha una fissazione e la comunica anche ad amici?
Prova a pensare se lei dicesse le stesse cose di te a proposito di una della compagnia!


----------



## alberto15 (8 Maggio 2021)

Kabral ha detto:


> Dimenticavo un altro dettaglio...una coppia di amici (con cui spesso usciamo), originaria del posto montano,spesso è venuta a trovarci durante questi inverno..per fare qualche chiacchierata...è successo che PER BATTUTA confidassi a tutti il mio dubbio...la coppia di amici si mise a ridere increduli del tradimento: "Ma con chi...con T......?" ma non dir cazzate dai.."
> Però guarda un po dopo la risata di gruppo, arrivano quei 4 secondi di silenzio, dove mia moglie guarda in bassa ammiccando...
> Dai è palese e non è nemmeno capace di nasconderlo e ripeto, io, mi sto iniziando a divertire vedendo le sue reazioni....


Ho capito bene? Davanti a tua moglie hai detto ai tuoi amici che pensi tua moglie ti tradisca con T. ? Non ci volevo credere.....


----------



## Ulisse (8 Maggio 2021)

Kabral ha detto:


> Dimenticavo un altro dettaglio...una coppia di amici (con cui spesso usciamo), originaria del posto montano,spesso è venuta a trovarci durante questi inverno..per fare qualche chiacchierata...è successo che PER BATTUTA confidassi a tutti il mio dubbio.


Forse sono tropo bacchettone, non te la prendere, ma trovo la cosa di dubbio gusto.
Al posto del tuo amico, mi sarei sentito in imbarazzo e non poco.
Figuriamoci tua moglie.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Maggio 2021)

Kabral ha detto:


> Dopo tanto tempo torno a rispondervi
> Ho tastato ancora il terreno ma niente....semplicemente sono più scafato di lei per queste cose (chi vuole intendere intenda)...ogni tanto tiro fuori il discorso e mi sto quasi divertendo nel vedere sempre le stesse reazioni: "ma smettila!!!!! ancora...!!!!" .....oppure cambia semplicemente discorso... l'ABC di ciò che non bisogna fare per nascondersi dietro ad un tradimento...
> 
> Tornerò in montagna, tornerò a grigliare...e terrò gli occhi bene aperti...però, badate bene, è il caso che anche lei tenga gli occhi bene aperti.....
> ...


I 4 secondi di imbarazzo sono solo perché hai confidato ad estranei,(con intento di mettere alla berlina tua moglie)  una problematica grave famigliare. 
Attenzione che agli occhi di estranei potresti passare tu per il cattivo. 
Quindi tieniti sul vecchio detto , i panni sporchi si lavano in famiglia. 
Il "gioco" divertente che stai facendo ti si ritorcerà contro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Forse sono tropo bacchettone, non te la prendere, ma trovo la cosa di dubbio gusto.
> Al posto del tuo amico, mi sarei sentito in imbarazzo e non poco.
> Figuriamoci tua moglie.


Esatto il silenzio è caduto a causa del l'imbarazzo, non certo perché all'amico frega di chi o perché la moglie di kabral si tromba


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2021)

Che divertenti le relazioni basate sulla vessazione!!

Un grandioso investimento!!


----------



## alberto15 (8 Maggio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che divertenti le relazioni basate sulla vessazione!!
> 
> Un grandioso investimento!!


E magari e' tutto nella sua testa....


----------



## Ulisse (8 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quindi tieniti sul vecchio detto , i panni sporchi si lavano in famiglia.


O su un forum


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> O su un forum


Il posto migliore visto l'anonimato. 
Hai mai pensato se vedessimo certe coppie?


----------



## perplesso (8 Maggio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che divertenti le relazioni basate sulla vessazione!!
> 
> Un grandioso investimento!!


devo preoccuparmi?


----------



## Ulisse (8 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato se vedessimo certe coppie?


mi è capitato.
Pur senza frasi esplicite..solo con allusioni...e ci sono stati imbarazanti silenzi.

Ho anche assistito ad un lancio di piatti e diversi attrezzi da cucina.
Ma, a parziale scusante della lanciatrice, c'era l'aver in quel preciso istante scoperto le corna.
La mia presenza, credo e spero, abbia almeno limitato il numero di lanci.
Però, dopo gli ho salvato il deretano al traditore.


----------



## Ulisse (8 Maggio 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> E magari e' tutto nella sua testa....


mah...non per soffiare sulla brace, ma io sono dell'opinione che spesso è proprio come si sospetta.
Quando si creano dei fraintendimenti e nn c'è niente da nascondere, si chiarisce facilmente.
Si ha tutto l'interese alla massima trasparenza. Specialmente per il sospettato.

Diversamente, quando la coscienza non è proprio pulita, iniziano le chiusure a riccio, l'attaccare per non difendersi, le risposte evasive ed elusive.
A pensar male degli altri si fa peccato, ma spesso si indovina.

ma io sono un malfidato e sospettoso per natura


----------



## alberto15 (9 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> A pensar male degli altri si fa peccato, ma spesso si indovina.


Andreottiano comunque si, concordo....


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mi è capitato.
> Pur senza frasi esplicite..solo con allusioni...e ci sono stati imbarazanti silenzi.
> 
> Ho anche assistito ad un lancio di piatti e diversi attrezzi da cucina.
> ...


Sei stato di parte. 
In dovere verso l'amico che era in difficoltà o in difesa della famiglia?


----------



## Ulisse (9 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sei stato di parte.
> In dovere verso l'amico che era in difficoltà o in difesa della famiglia?


Entrambe le cose.
Anzi, forse più per l'amicizia che nutro verso entrambi.
Non sono un sostenitore ad oltranza dell'unione familiare che la difende a spada tratta a prescindere da cosa ne minaccia l'integrità.
Non sono per salvarla a tutti i costi accettando qualsiasi compromesso per preservarla.

Ho fatto in modo da creare (sms, mail,..) nella moglie dubbi sulla veridicità della cosa.
Conosco loro molto bene. Specialmente lei.
La sua reazione era di chi, con le spalle al muro, non poteva che reagire così. Da copione.
Bisognava darle un modo per uscirne. Un appiglio a cui aggrapparsi, crederci.

Per carità, ho creato ombre che potevano essere spazzate vie dalla luce flebile di una candela ma che, pur nella loro piccolezza, le hanno comunque permesso di crearsi un suo fulcro su cui far leva e buttarsi tutto dietro senza passare per quella che ha inghiottito senza battere ciglio.

Le ho creato davanti un bivio, scegli di credere che sia tutta una montatura con gli indizi che ti sto servendo oppure, procedi, indaghi e scoperta la vera verità poi però devi agire di conseguenza.
Ha preferito crederci.
Ha scelto di non andare in fondo.
Ha capito che le prove inconfutabili in mano poi avrebbero giustamente reclamato anche delle azioni da parte sua.

Ricordo lui, quando concordavo cosa dire e cosa fare.
Non so nemmeno quante volte ha detto: se mi salvo, giuro mai più.
Ovviamente, passata la paura, scansato il pericolo, calmate le acque, ha iniziato a scopare con un altra.
Quella nn era la prima e non è stata nemmeno l'ultima.

Il traditore delle 2 volte sole non esiste.
Esiste quello di 1 volta.
Esistono quelli delle n volte con n>2
Lui è nella seconda categoria.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Entrambe le cose.
> Anzi, forse più per l'amicizia che nutro verso entrambi.
> Non sono un sostenitore ad oltranza dell'unione familiare che la difende a spada tratta a prescindere da cosa ne minaccia l'integrità.
> Non sono per salvarla a tutti i costi accettando qualsiasi compromesso per preservarla.
> ...


E vivono ancora felici e contenti


----------



## Ulisse (10 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E vivono ancora felici e contenti


se è una domanda, la risposta è si.
Lei ha preferito il dubbio ad una amara verità.
Lui è stato solo fortunato. E non poco.

Mi ha comunque meravigliato come hanno ( lei? ) metabolizzato la cosa.
Potrebbero pure scannarsi in privato, questo non lo so, ma lui credo me lo direbbe.
Da fuori, sembra un episodio morto e sepolto.
E di anni ne sono passati. 

Io, per carattere, non riuscirei a non indagare fino in fondo.
Consapevole di farmi forse ancora più male, a fare il più possibile per arrivare alla totale conoscenza dei fatti non rinuncerei.


----------



## patroclo (10 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> se è una domanda, la risposta è si.
> Lei ha preferito il dubbio ad una amara verità.
> Lui è stato solo fortunato. E non poco.
> 
> ...


beh...a proposito di situazioni imbarazzanti, per lavoro mi ritroverò in mezzo a qualche decina di persone tra cui ex amante e marito consapevole.
Ho preso un impegno e non posso bidonare, spero lo facciano loro, e sopratutto spero di uscirne vivo


----------



## Ulisse (10 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> beh...a proposito di situazioni imbarazzanti, per lavoro mi ritroverò in mezzo a qualche decina di persone tra cui ex amante e marito consapevole.
> Ho preso un impegno e non posso bidonare, spero lo facciano loro, e sopratutto spero di uscirne vivo


questa, se permetti, più che imbarazzante, è al limite del pericoloso.
Specialmente se la cosa è fresca, lui è size XL e poco avvezzo ad esprimersi a parole...


----------



## patroclo (10 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> questa, se permetti, più che imbarazzante, è al limite del pericoloso.
> Specialmente se la cosa è fresca, lui è size XL e poco avvezzo ad esprimersi a parole...


parliamo di storia "antica", spero gli sia passata....e sì è grosso


----------



## perplesso (10 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> beh...a proposito di situazioni imbarazzanti, per lavoro mi ritroverò in mezzo a qualche decina di persone tra cui ex amante e marito consapevole.
> Ho preso un impegno e non posso bidonare, spero lo facciano loro, e sopratutto spero di uscirne vivo


nel dubbio portati dietro un paio di granate


----------



## oriente70 (10 Maggio 2021)

Se lei è ancora intera non hai da preoccuparti . Credo .


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> parliamo di storia "antica", spero gli sia passata....e sì è grosso


È stato bello conoscerti


----------



## patroclo (10 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È stato bello conoscerti


----------



## patroclo (10 Maggio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel dubbio portati dietro un paio di granate


...beh, ormai fanno parte del corredo d'ordinanza


----------

